# The Acquisition (Parts 1-7) - by Greinskyn (~BBW, Magic, Eating, Intrigue, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jan 22, 2007)

_ ~BBW, Magic, Eating, Intrigue, ~SWG _- Sometimes the fates intervene in strange ways, as two high school coeds find when their roles gradually reverse

*The Acquistion
By Greinskyn

(A long but descriptive WG opera)​*
*Part 1 - Wednesday (Day 1)*

Kari was one of those people who always had it easy. She was endowed with both physical beauty and intelligence, as well as very financially successful parents. The lack of hardship and challenge had helped shape her kind and generous demeanor. 

Nature had not abandoned her in the field of athletic abilities either. With a grace that bordered on the divine she could have dominated the basketball or tennis courts. Kari, however, was too self assured to feel the need to compete in sports. Cheerleading was what she loved. While cheering she could show her spirit for the school as well as her admiration for the participants.

In the gym the squad was just wrapping up a long practice session. Kari was doing an easy cool down exercise. Even after the rigorous workout she wasn’t even tired. Looking around at her fellow cheerleaders, she could see that she was pretty much the exception. Other than herself and the foreign exchange student Anna, the others were beat. You could see the look of relief on their faces when she called an end to practice. Kari didn’t look down on her teammates, rather, she realized that as captain she had to watch out and not push them too hard.

Unknown to Kari a pair of dark eyes had been watching her. Tawni Pritchard had been in the shadows of the bleachers the whole time. Tawni wasn’t a fan of Kari, in fact she hated her guts. All the things that came so easily to Kari were a struggle for her. Tawni had wanted to be on the cheerleading squad. For weeks she had exercised and practiced. With an amazing amount of will she even got down to a size 12. Tawni lacked the skill and endurance, however, and failed to make the team.

Tawni’s face turned red at the memory of her failure. Early on she had gotten behind in the routines. Desperate to succeed she forced herself even harder. Tawni only succeeded in falling flat on her face. The laughter and jeering of the other tryouts had made her burst into tears. As she ran to the locker she could hear their cruel comments.

“What makes a cow like her think she could be a cheerleader?”, said one rolling her eyes to emphasize her point.

“Did you see the size of her butt!”, said a slender gal off to the right.

Yet another chided in. “How could we miss it the way it was jiggling around. Her butt was still going left when she had already turned right!”

As bad as the cheerleaders treated her, Tawni was almost used to it. Having been heavy and out of shape all her life, it was a common enough occurrence.

Tawni remembered her flight into the girl’s locker room. She had glared at her reflection in the full length mirror. Her soft face was made even more puffy from the crying. Her usually pale complexion flushed from the exertion and humiliation.

“Why me”, she cursed aloud. “Why am I cursed with this fat ugly body!” Tawni pounded on the mirror, noting with disgust that the ripples created did not confine themselves to the glass.

Tawni’s attention was suddenly drawn to the hallway connecting the gym to the locker room. Hoots and hollers of excited young girls could be heard. Tawni, unable to face another humiliating encounter, grabbed her duffel and crammed her street clothes into it. Sans shower, she made a dash for the other door before the first girl entered the room.

Though a month had passed from that awful day, it burned in the pit of Tawni’s stomach. She watched from the safety of the shadows as the group finished. Once again Kari had performed flawlessly. She didn’t even look tired! 

Jari's effortless and obviuous superiority made Tawni sick. Hate and jealousy clouded Tawni’s vision, making her look away. Kari was everything she was not. With every fiber of her being Tawni wished she could have all that Kari took for granted. Overloooked in her anger was the fact that Kari, focused on her own perfection and achievement, had never been one of her tormenters.

Then . . . 

It was as if a bombshell had went off in Tawni’s brain. There was a bright flash that consumed her entire field of vision. She felt her body falling into nothingness. As the last shreds of her consciousness faded Tawni thought she heard a man’s laughter. She briefly wondered why he was laughing when on the field Kari tumbled to the ground. 

------

“….Kari….Kari are you alright?” As the fog lifted Kari could see a ring of concerned faces staring down at her. When her head cleared further Kari realized that she was in the gym.

"How did I wind up on the floor?" she thought.

After a few moments with nothing else happening, Kari got to her feet.

“Are you OK?”, said a voice off to the right.

Kari thought she felt fine. She had no clue what had happened let alone why. She couldn’t remember ever having blacked out like that before. The urgent looks of her friends reminded her that they were expecting an answer.

Kari gave her head a slight shake. 

“I feel fine. Maybe I should have cooled down a bit more. I’ll just take a shower”, she said turning towards the locker room.

Stephanie didn’t look convinced, she knew Kari too well. Having done so much together since they were little, Stephanie wasn’t about to let it go at that.

She looped her arm around Kari’s. “Oh no you don’t, you’re going straight to the school Nurse”

Kari knew better than to argue with Stephanie when it came to health issues. She was too much of a mother hen. Stephanie was always trying to get her to eat more.

“You’re too thin, &#8216;cause you never eat.”, she would say. “A size six is for anorexics and supermodels!”

Kari would always tease her back saying that Stephanie was just jealous because she wore a size eight. 

Kari was snapped out of her reverie at the nurse’s office. Stephanie led her through the door and didn’t let go of her arm until the Nurse was apprised of the situation.

“Thank you Miss Williams”, the nurse said to Stephanie. “I think you can let go of her now”.

Even Stephanie realized that she was being overprotective. “Oops! Sorry, I just wanted to make sure she was OK.”

The nurse nodded knowingly. It wasn’t the first time Stephanie had escorted a fellow student to her office. The girl would probably carry them in on her back if she could.

Stephanie had let Kari go, but, was still hovering around her. Finally the nurse had enough and shooed the cheerleader out.

“So Kari, you’re sure you’ve never had this happen before?” The Nurse asked as she removed the blood pressure cuff.

“Positive, Miss Nelson. I don’t know what happened. We had plenty of liquids, and did the cool down routine like we always do.” Kari responded truthfully.

The nurse frowned slightly as she eyed Kari’s figure. She was well aware of the girl’s slight frame. Having been a cheerleader herself she knew of the pressures kids faced to stay slim. A terrible thought came to mind.

“What have you eaten today Kari?” She asked, her voice full of concern.

Kari thought about it for a minute. She had been rushed this morning and had only had a bran muffin and a cup of tea.

Upon hearing what meager food Kari had eaten, the Nurse had a pretty good idea what happened. She informed the cheerleader that rigorous exercise can drop the blood sugar levels severely. She also fell into her well rehearsed speech on growing girls needing good nutrition.

Kari took all this in, even when the nurse launched into her usual speech on how growing girls need good nutrition. As she listened Kari realized that she really was hungry. Miss Nelson was probably right. As if to confirm both their thoughts Kari’s tummy growled loudly. The errant bodily noise brought a blush to Kari’s face and a knowing nod from Miss Nelson…

----------

Tawni opened her eyes. For a moment she had no idea where she was. With a grunt she forced herself to a sitting position. The world was a blur.

“Where are my glasses?” she wondered aloud.

Clumsily she groped around and finally found her hated glasses. Pushing her drab brown hair out of the way, Tawni put them back on. Immediately the gym snapped into focus.

No one had noticed her fainting spell, which didn’t surprise Tawni. She picked this spot to spy on her enemy because of the privacy it offered.

The gym was empty, so Tawni struggled to her feet. Her jeans had crept down so she yanked them back up over her wide hips. They were getting really tight again and she had a bit of a struggle. She hated the feel of the soft fat that rolled over the waistband. 

“How could I have gained all this weight back so fast?” she wondered to herself.

Her disgust must have killed her appetite because it was now lunchtime and she wasn’t even hungry. Normally Tawni wouldn’t miss lunch. Even when she was struggling to lose weight to make the team, she had to eat something.

Having an hour to kill Tawni decided to go outside for a walk instead. The fall California weather was pleasant. Warm sunlight soaked into her tense muscles and relaxed them. Tawni was shocked when she realized she had walked all the way around Townsend Park! That was three miles! Her feet ached terribly from the unusual activity. Her back was a bit sore as well, but, she felt amazingly well. 

“I'll have to do this more often” she thought as she headed to her next class…

-----

Kari was glad to be out of the nurse’s office. She had to promise to come in once a week for a minor check-up before she was allowed to leave. Kari thought this was a bit overboard, but, was helpless to refuse if she wanted to keep on cheerleading. Nurse Nelson after all had the power to restrict the activity.

The locker room was empty. Kari wanted to spend lunch with her boyfriend Matt, so she hurriedly disrobed. The hot shower was exquisite. As she was drying off she caught a glimpse of herself in the big wall mirror. After a quick check to make sure she was still alone, Kari made a closer inspection. Regular visits to the tanning salon had done their job in keeping her skin a golden brown. Her taut physique was at the peak of it’s form. 

Unconsciously Kari ran her hands down her sides. Her fingers found only a sleek cut figure. Her mind may not have initially noticed her actions, but her body sure did. The sudden arousal caused her nipples to harden. Kari took a quick breath as her hands found themselves drawn to her perky B-cup breasts. A soft moan escaped her lips as she was reminded of Matt’s similar caresses. The thought of Matt snapped her back to the fact that she was still in the locker room…naked. Cheeks flushed, she dashed back to her locker to dress.

Once again Kari found herself in front of the mirror. This time to double check her dressed appearance. Her naturally silky blond hair framed her face perfectly. A tight, baby blue crop top matched her eyes. The teasing peek at her flat tummy would drive the boys wild, yet was still within the school’s two inch gap policy. The matching shorts were also within “Legal Limits”, but, were tight enough to leave little to the imagination. The outfit was completed by a sleek pair of patent leather two inch heeled boots. Fashion was easy when you have looks, taste, and a platinum credit card.

The lunch line was agonizingly slow. Squinting slightly, Kari could see Matt at their usual spot. Just the sight of his muscular frame made her weak at the knees. He was laughing at something Stephanie’s boyfriend Jake had said.

A second growl from her stomach brought home another desire. Hunger. Kari was still stuck in line, but, she was suddenly hungrier than ever. An awestruck freshman who had been secretly checking out her ass agreed to hold her place. A quick trip to the vending machines and Kari came back with a couple bags of M&Ms. At least she had something to munch on while waiting. 

By the time the lunch counter was at hand both bags were gone. Kari had only a brief moment to register her surprise over that before she had to order. While she usually had the salad, she decided on something more substantial. A cheeseburger, fries, apple pie, and a Coke filled the tray as she wove her way back to the table.

Matt greeted her with his usual hug and kiss. Kari forgot even her hunger at his touch. She fought to keep her composure as his hands slid down and around her waist. She barely kept control of her tray as she plopped it onto the table. Kari’s eyes were locked on Matt’s as for a short time the world ceased to exist.

Matt had been wondering where Kari was. Stephanie had told him about the fainting spell. He had started to worry but thoughts of heading to the nurse's office dissipated when he spotted her in the lunch line. After an eternity she was finally coming to him. 

Matt’s pulse quickened at the sight of his Kari weaving her way through the crowded room. Her natural grace and lithe body almost hypnotizing him. Finally she was there, looking down upon him like an angel. Matt put his hands around her thin waist as she was beginning to sit. As his hands slid down, he tightened their grip giving her a half turn so that she ended up on his lap. Though he often did this same maneuver, it seemed far from routine. Matt found himself lost in her eyes just before they kissed.

Kari found the house empty after school. Normally she wouldn’t waste any time and would launch into her homework. Strangely the TV called out to her today. Kari quickly changed into a pair of pink sweats and plopped down on the couch. A pair of sisters were battling over some fat slob that was totally repulsive. The women weren’t all that slim either. Kari unconsciously munched on some chips as she stared at the well fed trio.

“How could anyone let themselves get like that?”, she thought out loud. “Don’t they have any self control?”

The show was substandard even by Jerry Springer standards. Kari knew she should do something better with her time. She knew that almost anything would be better than this. She really should…. She should… She… fell asleep…

-----------

Tawni also came home to an empty house. The tiny little apartment was a far cry to the fancy house Kari lived in. This fact went through her mind on a daily basis. The sparse furnishings were testament to her father’s low paying job. Fortunately he wasn’t here, she thought. He would surely bombard her with the endless details of his latest “breakthrough”. His obsession with developing a gel matrix for hydrogen as a car fuel, exhausted what little income he brought in. They subsisted on what her mother could scrape in as a hairstylist.

Tawni grabbed a Pepsi and some Oreos and plopped down to watch some TV. One of her favorite soaps was on, but, she was unable to get sucked into the plot as she usually did. No matter how hard Tawni tried she just couldn’t get interested. For about fifteen minutes Tawni fidgeted on the couch. Finally, unable to take it anymore, she shut off the TV and left the living room, her snacks barely touched.

-----------------

“Kari honey”, her mother said quietly while looking down at her daughter. “Kari, it’s time to wake up”, she repeated.

After a gentle shake Kari opened her eyes. Her mother was still looking down, a loving look in her eyes containing a bit of concern as well. The nurse had called Rachel this afternoon to tell her about Kari’s spell. When she got home Kari was sound asleep on the sofa. Rachel figured that was a good place to leave her until supper.

Kari took a deep breath and stretched. She looked up at her mother. “What time is it?”

Seeing that her daughter appeared alright Rachel relaxed a bit. “It’s a little after eight dear. I heard from the nurse, so I let you sleep.”

Kari’s eyes went wide. “Eight o’clock! At night? That means I slept over four hours!”

Rachael started heading into the kitchen. On her way, she spoke over her shoulder. “I would have let you sleep longer honey, but, I didn’t want supper to dry out. Hurry now, and wash up.”

Kari couldn’t believe she had slept so long. She trudged over to the bathroom to wash. It felt like she was dreaming still. Kari splashed some water on her face hoping to wake up more. It helped a bit. Looking into the mirror she noted her hair was a mess. A few strokes with a brush and her silky hair fell into place as usual. Satisfied she turned to leave then noticed a few strays. Repeated brushing failed to tame them. Finally Kari gave up vowing a thorough shampoo and conditioning.

Kari’s father was already at the table. She leaned over and gave him a peck on the cheek. 

“Hi Daddy!” she chirped, happy to see him.

Her father gave a start as if he had been deep in thought. With an obvious effort he tried to sound cheerful. 

“Oh hi sweetheart. How’s my little princess?”

Kari knew something was wrong. She noted how his pained expression was poorly veiled behind a smile for her benefit. Kari also noted the hasty way he gathered up some papers he had been looking at. Her father Carl was a successful businessman. Though he valued his work, he never brought it to the table. The fact that he had done so tonight didn’t bode well.

The air was heavy throughout supper. Everyone was being too polite. After a few failed attempts to lift her parent’s spirits, Kari decided to bury herself in her meal. She wished she had paid more attention to what she had put on her plate. While trying to ease the tension, Kari had blindly overfilled it. The amount of food she ate surprised her. Although she felt full, she found a craving for more. Kari was about to reach for seconds when sense kicked in and she excused herself. Frankly she was happy to get away from the tension at the table.

In her room Kari got out her books to study. To her surprise it was uncustomarily hard to concentrate. She felt as if she was still only half awake. 

“That’s what you get for stuffing yourself this late” she chastised herself. 

Kari found herself rereading things because she couldn’t recall what she had read. Thoughts about her father kept creeping in as well… Kari was an A student and wasn’t happy with her work this night. She knew she should redo some of the assignment, but, couldn’t get up the ambition…

(Continued in post 7 of this thread)


----------



## badgerla (Jan 22, 2007)

In the words of Oliver Twist "Please, sir, I want some more."


----------



## Pinkbelly (Jan 22, 2007)

neat start. can't wait to see where it goes


----------



## jjgreen14 (Jan 23, 2007)

I think I vaguely remember reading this story on another site...it was quite good...please keep moving forward in the story...it is great so far


----------



## darwin (Apr 27, 2007)

found it

http://disc.server.com/discussion.cgi?disc=204587;article=3367;title=CWWF Fan Forum


----------



## Observer (Apr 27, 2007)

Actually there's more, a lot more, and we have it. 

But there is no conclusion. At the author's request we deferred continuing until there is. It has, however, been awhile so I think I'll send an email.


----------



## Observer (May 5, 2007)

*Part 2 - Sunday (Day 5)*


What a beautiful day for shopping. Stephanie and Kari had been at it for most of the afternoon. After putting major stress on Kari’s credit card, they hopped in her Lexus and went for a drive. Stephanie soon spotted Matt and Jake walking on the sidewalk. Kari didn’t see them at first and her friend had to point them out. After they got closer, she eyed their muscular frames as they ambled along. Even relaxed, the young men radiated power. Suddenly it seemed warmer.

Stephanie let out a whistle as they pulled up. “Hey handsome, want a ride?”

With a sly grin Matt answered her. “Gee I don’t know if that’s such a good idea what with your boyfriend right here.”

“You wish!”, said Jake as he gave Matt a jab in the ribs and jumped in the car.

Matt winked at Kari and eased his six foot three frame into the back seat. His actions were the very definition of smooth confidence.

A minute later the four of them were on the road. As they drove Matt and Jake stole hungry glances at their scantily clad girlfriends. Boys being boys, conversation soon switched to the one thing teenagers couldn’t get enough of; Food.

Angelo’s Pizza Parlor was packed. This was no surprise, being the best pizza in the county. Although full, there was always room for the star Quarterback and State wrestling champion. All eyes were on the foursome, whether through direct stares or discreet glances. Matt guided Kari onto the bench, his hand on her ass. He was not one to miss a chance at a quick feel. Stephanie and Jake sat opposite.

“Oh great, here comes that loser Pritchard”, Stephanie said rolling her eyes. “Why do they always have to have a FAT waitress? It just kills your appetite.”

Matt and Jake nodded in agreement, their faces showing their mutual disgust. Kari didn’t say anything. She just watched the heavy girl work her way towards their table.

Tawni’s soft thighs and belly quivered with each step of her graceless gait. A greasy tangle of hair framed her pale pimpley face. Behind her glasses the waitress’s eyes were dark and brooding.

Kari had to avert her eyes from the waitress’ stare. It felt as though Tawni was projecting pure hatred towards her. Kari thought she must be imagining it. After all, she hardly knew the girl.

The guys ordered the usual. A large garbage pizza for them and a small cheese pizza for the girls. It was an order they quickly changed upon hearing there was a special. Two larges for roughly the same price as their original order. Stephanie and Kari started to protest, but, the overtaxed waitress had already turned and left.

The pizzas took up almost the entire table. Matt and Jake looked like they were in heaven. Stephanie and Kari were a little more hesitant. The kitchen made a mistake and sent two of the Garbage variety. As the guys dug in, the girls each picked up a piece. The huge dripping slices needed both hands.

After one bite, Kari lost all hesitation. Her mouth fairly exploded with tastes! How could she have ever settled for plain cheese when this was available? After eating her fill and beyond Kari licked her fingers and settled back in the bench. After four slices and two cokes, she could hardly move. Kari laid back giving a moan that was a mixture of rapture and torture. Matt and Jake were in the same shape. Stephanie had only managed one piece before becoming overwhelmed by the grease.

It was getting late. Tomorrow was Monday and they realized they had better high-tail it home. Slowly, painfully the group made their way to the door. As they were leaving Kari spotted movement out of the corner of her eye. Someone was sticking their foot out into the isle. Tawni, concentrating on balancing two pizzas, didn’t have a chance. There was a loud crash as arms, legs, and pizzas went flying. The whole restaurant exploded into laughter. 

“Thank God I’m not like her!” Kari thought as she stepped outside.

Jake said he’d bring Stephanie home so Kari dropped them off at his place. Finally she was alone with Matt. They enjoyed each others undivided attention along the drive back to where Matt left his own car. Once there, they put the top up so they could have some privacy.

The soft touch of Matt’s hand on her breast as he kissed her made Kari moan softly. She loved his gentle caresses; so different from the callous groping from her previous boyfriends.

Matt pulled his lips from hers and looked deeply into her half open heavenly eyes. He loved the dreamy look she always had whenever they made out. Leaning forward once more, his lips found her soft neck…then her ear. He whispered to her all the feelings he felt. Oh how his desire pushed him to go further! Matt loved and respected her too much to do that here. She deserved a more romantic setting.

With sheer will he pulled himself away. “I’d better get going, I still have some physics to do yet.”

Their fingers still touched; the urge to continue their lovemaking was almost overwhelming. Finally, painfully, Matt left the car for his own. With one final goodbye he watched his love pull away.

It was almost 10:30 by the time Kari got home. As she was getting out of her car she spotted the leftover pizza box from Angelo’s. 

“I can’t believe Matt forgot that!
she thought. Then she realized he'd had other things on his mind when he left. With a shrug, she picked up the surprisingly heavy box and brought it in the house.

Her parents were already in bed, so she quietly put the pizza in the fridge and went to her room. Matt wasn’t the only one who needed to do homework, she still had to do her Calculus assignment. Kari realized she should have done it Saturday, but, wasn’t concerned. She had the highest grades in the class. Even though she’d been having trouble concentrating lately, the equations shouldn’t pose any problem.

Shimmying out of the tight outfit she had on, Kari donned her yellow pajamas. It was far more comfortable, especially after such a large meal. 

“Man that was good” she thought. Kari felt her pulse quicken at the memory of the pizza. The leftovers were calling to her.

“What am I thinking?” she asked herself.

Kari pushed the craving out of her mind. Quickly she pulled out her homework and tried to bury herself in it. Twenty minutes later she sat there, not even half of the problems were answered. It wasn’t that she wasn’t trying, several equation filled pages attested to that. She just couldn’t get it right.

“Aarrgh!” She cried, throwing another page of useless calculations aside.

“What is going on”? she wondered. Normally Calculus was a breeze, now she was stumbling along. Kari chewed on her pencil in frustration. 

“I need a break” she realized.

Kari decided to go downstairs and get a glass of ice tea. Not wanting to wake anyone up she left the lights out as she went. She opened the refrigerator and its bright light made her wince. When she finally was able to open her eyes, her gaze fell on the pizza box. Again the craving hit her and this time it was not to be denied.

Kari pulled out the box and grabbed one of the massive slices. She rolled up her eyes at the heavenly flavor. Cold pizza had never been a favorite of hers, but, tonight it was irresistible. Her already dry throat demanded something to wash the pizza down. The thought of mixing tea with pizza was vile. Kari settled on a glass of milk instead. The two went so well together, she had another slice.

Kari made her way back to her room totally stuffed. All she could think of was sleep. Ignoring the homework and skipping her nightly hygiene She flopped onto her bed. Her stomach was so full that lying on her stomach proved too uncomfortable. With a grunt, Kari rolled over and fell asleep almost instantly.


----------



## Observer (May 5, 2007)

*Part 3 - Monday (Day 6)*

“There you go, all done.” Miss Nelson took off the blood pressure cuff. Everything seemed to be all right with the girl. Her weight was up slightly. At 124 it was a bit over 3.5 pounds more than last time. In her mind the nurse felt fairly confident that the girl had simply gone a bit overboard a diet &#8211;now she was getting more towards normal. Just to be sure, though, she asked Kari to keep coming back every Monday.

Kari was glad to be out of the Nurse’s office. She almost told Miss Nelson about her tiredness and lack of concentration that had haunted her throughout the last week. 

“The Nurse seems confident about my health, no need to stir things up, “ she told herself. Plus Kari didn’t want to risk missing cheerleading.

Cheerleading had always been Kari’s release. She found the exercise relaxing, the movements natural. Kari had been hoping that would be the case today. She was a little concerned at her recent inability to concentrate on her studies. Her grades were going to suffer even more if she didn’t snap out of it. Just this morning she had struggled on a history test.

The warm-ups were over and the workout with the old cheers was well underway. Kari was waiting to slip into that heavenly state of relaxation. It didn’t come. In fact, she was having to concentrate on the moves as they came. It was as if the routine moves were new to her. With effort, Kari kept the movements graceful. Wiping some sweat from her brow, Kari called a break before they practiced the new cheers.

The rest of practice didn’t go any easier. Kari actually made a few miss-steps. Fortunately she had enough grace to camouflage them somewhat. Feeling discouraged and a little tired Kari called an early end. She was surprised to be breathing a bit hard even after the cool down.

The hot spray felt heavenly. Kari relished the way it massaged her tired muscles. All around her, the girls were chatting and laughing. Finished with her shower Kari confidently strode over to get a towel. She made no move to hurry or cover herself up; she was proud of her appearance. As she went Kari detected the other girls sizing her up. Hers was the form others were judged by. Kari smiled inwardly at that thought, unconsciously adding a bit more swing to her hips as she went.

“Is this class ever going to end?,” she thought, rolling her irritated eyes. Kari shifted position in her chair; the movement making her wince. Not only was she uncharacteristically sore from practice, she had a pounding headache. Mr. Harris, her World View teacher, had been writing furiously on the chalk board all hour. Kari had a hard time reading the words and found herself squinting in an effort to do so. Trying to decipher the strange blurs really made her head pound. 

“Wha\ is going on”, she wondered.

Stephanie had been watching Kari throughout the day. She knew something must be bothering her friend. Figuring a little “girl time” after school would help. Stephanie suggested they all get together and try on their dresses for Homecoming. She wasn’t surprised to see her friend’s face light up at the suggestion…

Nicole was parading around in her red sleeveless dress. “What do you think?” She asked doing a slow turn. “Should I wear the gloves too?”

Before anyone could answer, Kari stepped in with her own dress. All eyes turned to her, ignoring Nicole. The girls looked at the stunning young woman. 

I’d look that great too if I spent $4,000.00 on my dress, thought Nicole bitterly.

“Are you trying to turn on Matt or are you trying to kill him with that dress?” Stephanie asked.

Anna tried not to appear jealous, and complimented how great it looked on Kari.

Kari had to admit the two girls were right, the dress looked great. It was the perfect dress for Homecoming nearly a month away. Its sleek black material clung like a second skin. It was a bit too tight at the waist and hips, actually biting in. Discretely she gave a loosening tug. These European styles must run on the small side, she thought. There was no way she would go up to an eight, however. Kari vowed to up her workouts.

As she was doing a final check in the mirror, Kari noticed her hair looked a bit limp. She tried fluffing it a bit with her brush. There was a little improvement, though not much. The normally silky strands stubbornly clung together. 

“Is there something wrong with my shampoo?”, she wondered. The color even seemed off.

“Steph, does my hair look darker to you?” Kari asked, fingering some of the strands.

Stephanie looked at her friend’s hair. There did seem to be something different.

“Actually Kar, it does look a bit darker,” Stephanie commented, deciding not to mention how lifeless it seemed today. “Perhaps you’ve been inside a little more than usual. You know how the sun lightens it.”

Kari frowned. She wasn’t convinced.

Stephanie gave her friend a reassuring shake. “Hey, don’t worry about it. Just make an appointment, and go to your stylist. That’ll whip your hair back in shape.”


Having finished with her homework in record time, Tawni decided to do some cleaning. She felt full of energy tonight and unable to sit still. She soon found herself singing while vacuuming. Later, while dusting, Tawni started to dance as well!

“Boy this is fun!” she shouted jubilantly.

"I can’t believe I wasted so much time in front of the television vegetating!," she marveled. The energetic movements from the cleaning caused her loosening jeans to slide down. 

Unconsciously, Tawni tugged at the waist pulling them back up.

(Continued in post 11 of this thread)


----------



## darwin (May 9, 2007)

Observer said:


> Actually there's more, a lot more, and we have it.
> 
> But there is no conclusion. At the author's request we deferred continuing until there is. It has, however, been awhile so I think I'll send an email.



lawl okay :happy:


----------



## Observer (May 9, 2007)

Hey, the good news is that, thanks to your prodding, we are now moving ahead with printing the pats of the story we do have! Expect more late this weekend.


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2007)

*Part 4 - Thursday (Day 8)*

Im afraid youre going to need corrective lenses the doctor gently told the horrified young woman before him.

Kari sat there in shock, her mothers supportive hand on her shoulder. One of Karis teachers had contacted her mother about Karis struggle to read the board. Further comments suggested that might be the reason her grades were falling.

Kari hadnt told her mother about either of those things. In the back of her mind she was hoping it would all go away soon; that this was all a temporary matter. Her mother didnt see it that way at all and had scheduled the earliest possible appointment with an optometrist.

Kari bravely fought back her tears as she learned the bad news. Fortunately it wasnt all bad; she could wear contact lenses. She doubted she would have been able to hold in the flood of tears if she would have had to wearoh godshe could hardly think itglasses!

She still had to suffer the indignity of picking out a pair of the horrid things anyway. Apparently the glasses were part of a package deal and were no extra charge. Kari eventually picked out a stylish, though expensive pair. Of course she wouldn't let herself be seen in any glasses.

Are you sure you wouldn't like any of these? her mother suggested, motioning to a rack of cheaper frames. Namely, those that were included in the package deal. 

Kari eyed the offering with somewhat veiled disdain. They were noticeably bulkier and in no way stylish. Even the best of them reminded her of the clunky glasses children are often given. 

What does she care?, Kari wondered, it's not like we can't afford it! 

Her mother, however was uncharacteristically adamant.

Finally Kari gave in. Why not? Its not as if I'm ever going to wear them. 

The sleek frames were returned and she chose a pair of the cheap ones almost at random.

The optometrist was a gentle kindly man. He patiently guided Kari through the processes of applying, removing, and caring for the contacts. The world was now back in focus again.

Though she could see now, the contacts were extremely uncomfortable. It felt like she had something in her eyes constantly. (which she did.) The irritation made her eyes red and watery.

Kari was surprised to see her mother pay for everything in cash. Her mother lived on the charge card. Kari tried to recall the last time she had seen her mother actually use moneyshe couldnt remember.

Rachel did her best to cheer up her daughter. After the appointment they had lunch and ice-cream. Kari had to admit she felt better after the meal, though shed eaten more than she should have. 

Rachel looked more at ease as well. Her mother had been looking strained as of late and it was nice to see her relax. Not wanting to ruin the moment, Kari stifled the urge to ask what was bothering her.

Kari tried to enjoy the day as best she could. Even though she had to get the dreaded contacts, she at least got time to spend with her mother. Another added bonus was a date with Matt tonight. Even though it was a Thursday her parents let her go because of the whole vision thing. Kari learned long ago to take advantage of guilt whenever she could. If her parents felt better letting her go out with Matt she certainly wasnt going to deny them that!

-------------------------

Tawni couldnt believe her luck. The Algebra teacher gave her another easy assignment. Before, she had been worried whether she would even pass the course. Now the assignments were getting easier. This last week was sure a welcome relief. 

It mustve given my mind time to work out the older material, she thought. Previous work was now starting to make sense as well.

The rest of the classes went smoothly for her too. Even Mr. Harris notoriously evil pop quizzes failed to stump her. Tawni was surprised to see she was the second one finished with it. 

Wow, she thought, her heart filling with pride. I doubt even Miss perfect could have finished it this fast. 

Upon that thought Tawni realized she hadnt seen Kari today. She made a mental note to spy on her from behind the bleachers.

While walking to her next class Tawnis thoughts became totally focused on her nemesis. Her eyes grew slightly vacant as she fantasized all sorts of nasty things befalling Kari. So absorbed was she that a foot deliberately placed in her path went unnoticed

Hey guys get a load of this. Artie whispered coarsely to his friends. Tawni Tallow takes a tumble!

Artie Paulsen enjoyed tormenting the lives of his classmatesat least those that were unpopularand weaker than him. Tawni Pritchard; aka Tawni Tallow, was one of his favorites. Just last Sunday hed treated his buds to a spectacular crash by her. 

_"What a loser!,"_ he thought wickedly. A smile came to his face as he pictured the sight of Tawni and her pizzas flying through the air. That same smile grew wider as his foot extended outward

Tawnis thoughts were quite suddenly brought back to the present when her foot struck something. Her forward momentum made it impossible to stop the inevitable lurch headlong. Rather than panic and fall in a heap, instinct took over. Tawni extended her arms and planted her books on the floor. She then twisted her body and allowed her legs to pass over in an improvised forward flip.

Amazinglyit worked!

Before Tawni knew it she was once again upright. Slightly flushed and more than a little amazed, it took her a while to notice the hallway had grown silent. Looking around, she realized everyones eyes were on her. 

For the first time ever, Tawni didnt feel ashamed by the attention. Quite the opposite was true, for now instead of sneers and evil laughter, she was greeted with looks of amazement and appreciation. Her confidence grew even more when a sudden burst of applause began to break out amongst the onlookers. Tawni's features flushed deeper

I believe these are yours. came a sexy male voice from behind.

Tawni turned with a start and came face to face with none other than the hottest hunk in school; Matt Jacobs. His handsome rugged face bore a smile that melted her heart. Tawni was speechless. Matt had only spoken two words to her, her whole life and though that was two years ago she remembered them clearly.

Excuse me he had said while brushing against her in his rush to practice.

Your books..? Matt prodded, handing the books out to her.

Oh! Thanks. She thanked him, snapping out of her reverie.

Tawni took the books from his hand and smiled sheepishly. Sorry, Im just a little dazed.

I bet! he replied, That was quite a feat there.

Matt looked away from Tawni and straight at Artie; his eyes growing dark and serious. Someone could get hurt doing a stunt like that. 

His tone matched the seriousness of his glare. Artie got the point. Seeing Matt's muscles tense he shrank back like the little weasel he was and skittered away.

Matt turned back to Tawni, his charming smile returning as he did so. I dont think youll have to worry about him anymore!

Tawni was in heaven. Never before had she been treated like an equal by anyone at school. She chatted lightly with Matt until the limited time between classes expired. When he left, she watched his broad muscular body amble down the hall. Her heart went with him.

She almost felt pretty

All through the day people who had never spoken to her came up and congratulated her on the stunt. The whole school was a buzz over it. Tawni knew it wouldnt last, that soon she would fade back into geekdom. Still, she wasnt about to waste the time in the spotlight. There were even a few comments about her trying out for cheerleading 

Kari was lounging around at home. She and her mother had made it back hours before. It felt good to be kicking back in front of the TV; such a relief from her previous running around all the time. Kari took a sip of her coke and leaned closer to the screen. She had removed the irritating contacts an hour before as they were so uncomfortable. She didnt want to go out on a date with bloodshot eyes.

Those very eyes opened wide. Yikes! Matt! How could I have forgotten about going out? Kari cursed herself.

She looked at the clock. Matt was going to be over in under an hour. Kari decided she had better get ready for their date. With a sigh she set aside the bag of chips and shut off the TV. She plodded to her room to dress. Kari realized she should take a shower. For some reason she couldnt get up the ambition.

Why am I so blasted tired? she thought aloud.

Kari was trying to figure out just the right outfit. Matts favorite was her red leather mini with matching top. Though it was a bit much, Kari decided to wear it to the movie. Quickly she removed and discarded her sweats. After putting on some sexy black lace underwear (just in case) she slipped on the mini. 

The garment seamed tighter than usual. Kari actually had to give a hard tug the final bit. Things got worse when she tried to hook the clasp. Her stomach was pressing tightly against the waistband causing a small amount of soft flesh to get in the way. With a deep breath Kari finally hooked the ends together. Fidgeting a little, she looked in the mirror. The tight red leather caused a slight roll of fat to squeeze out over the band. The roll encircled her waist forming small love handles on the sides.

Kari was in shock. Where did this come from? Her hands found their way to the offending adipose. Being used to a taut toned physique, the yielding fat seemed absolutely foreign.

Kari dashed over to the bathroom scale. She rarely weighed herself as her weight hardly varied. With a silent prayer she stepped on and looked at the dial. 128 pounds! Kari couldnt believe it. That was more than she had ever weighed. The marker on the scale was still set at her normal setting of 120. Kari refused to believe it.

Throwing on a robe she made her way to her parents bathroom. Her mother Rachel kept a professional quality scale handy. Surely this would prove the other scale wrong. Kari tapped the sliding weight until the bar balanced. 129 pounds! The discrepancy was there alright, but, in the wrong direction!

Not wanting to risk a confrontation with her parents, especially the inevitable questions that would arise, Kari stealthily crept back to her room. Halfway there, raised voices caught her attention. She could make out her parents having some sort of argument in the den. The thick walls distorted what was said. Kari did understand IRS, as it was repeated in a rather loud voice by her father. What could her father have to worry about with the IRS? Suddenly the hall clock chimed the half hour.

Kari, already on edge, almost went through the roof. Oh my god! Matt will be here any minute.

Back in her room, Kari shucked the restricting garment. Able to breathe freely again, she took a deep breath. Ugly red marks where the waistband cut in were as visible as they were uncomfortable.

Kari picked out a more modest length green tartan skirt, a white blouse, and matching tartan vest. While a bit dated, the naughty schoolgirl look never failed to turn Matt on. Her choice of outfit had the added benefit of tying her uncooperative hair into pigtails.

Yikes! I definitely have to go see my stylist she cursed.

A quick check in the mirror showed her forehead to be a bit shiny. Kari was amazed at how many pads it took to rid herself of the excess oil.

I better lay off the chips, she vowed.

Downstairs the doorbell rang. Time to go. Kari picked up her purse and took one last look in the mirror. The vest and tucked in blouse hid her waistline well enough. Her rear end though, made her frown. The back of the skirt rode up a bit too high. Her butt seemed too wide as well, spreading out the pleats more than intended.

Make that ALL food, she amended.

Leaving her room, she paused, thinking she heard laughter

-----------

Tawni was surprised to see Anna Mikelivik Miklevi well whatever her name was, leading the cheer squad. It had been several days since she had been there to spy on her nemesis. Lately she had been too busy to waste her time just sitting there watching.

Tawni stood there behind the bleachers silently mouthing the cheers with the girls across the gym. So many hours she had spent there she knew them all by heart. She even knew the moves.

A light went on in her mind at the realization. Tawni dropped her pack and began to follow their movements. Her actions were hesitant at first, then more animated. In no time Tawni was going full out. Her face flushed from the effort, but, she didnt stop. Her heart began to fill with pride that she was keeping in time.

Tawni was almost sad to see the foreign girl call an end to the session. She stood there breathing hard, sweat cascading down her face. Her shirt, plastered to her soft form, was soaked with perspiration as well. Still she felt alive, more alive than at anytime she could recall. Tawni knew she was going to be here Monday to do it again.

The rusty old Dodge in the driveway told Tawni that her father was home. She felt her mood sink. It wasnt that she didnt love him; it was his fascination with his work she hated. Tawni recalled the days before he had become obsessed with his research. He had been a father then, not some possessed madman. There was love in his eyes and a genuine interest in his family. Tawni took a deep breath. Might as well get this over with.

Her mothers pink work shirt was on the hook which meant that her mother was there as well. 

Good, maybe mom and I can tag team with each other, Tawni thought, remembering their tactics at avoiding his endless spew of techno-jargon. She put her own things away and headed to the kitchen.

Mother and father were sitting at the table with huge grins on their faces. Tawni could tell they were waiting to tell her something. By the empty bottle of champagne in front of them they had been waiting a long time. 

I knew I should have taken the bus, she scolded herself. It was just so nice out and she was still so full of energy, she just couldnt stand to be cramped up.

Honey have we got news for you Her folks said, as they motioned to a chair. Youll want to sit down for this

Tawni listened in awe as they took turns explaining the wonderful news. Apparently all her dads research paid off! One of the Big Three Auto Makers had adopted his idea. In addition to handsome royalties, he received 12.8 million dollars up front!

WERE RICH! Her father shouted

------------------------------

WERE BROKE! Karis father shouted.

Rachel tried to keep her husbands voice down so their daughter wouldnt hear. The walls of the den were thick and relatively sound-proof, still

Shes gonna find out anyway Rach, Robert raised his shaking hand and took another sip of the Brandy. Its not exactly something you can hide.

Rachel crossed the room and took hold of her husbands strong arm. Our daughter doesnt need to hear it like this, She gave his arm a reassuring squeeze. Plus Karis had a hard day.

Shes had a hard day? Roberts anger flared up again. Im the one who had his ass under the microscope of the IRS! 

Robert shrugged Rachels arm. After being screwed by that damn accounting firm I get screwed by the fucking IRS too!

Robert finished his Brandy and slumped ever deeper into the Italian leather chair. 

Weve lost everything Racheverything. His voice was barely above a whisper.

Rachel moved behind him and began to massage his shoulders. Everything will work out dearat least we still have each other.

Roberts anger was spent. He sat there listening to the comforting sound of his wifes voice. He just hoped theyd really be alright. How was he going to tell his little princess? Not only had he lost her college money, he lost the house, the cars, their retirement, everything that was written down. Even their bank accounts were frozen.

Downstairs Kari opened the door revealing the smiling form of Matt. Their eyes locked for a moment passing a silent message of love. Matt was the first to break contact and allowed himself a quick scan of her body. He was surprised and a little disappointed at Karis choice of outfit. He tried to hide it of course and made an effort to look excited.

Kari saw the flicker of disappointment in his eyes and it made her heart fall. She tried to hide the hurt feelings and pasted a smile on her face. Matt motioned to the car and closed the front door for her.

As they went down the walk he watched her swaying ass, he could never get enough of it. There was something different about it tonight, but, he couldnt quite put a finger on itinstead he chose his whole hand. Kari started at the touch then turned to face him. The longing look in her eyes as she gazed up into his erased any negative thoughts either of them had. Matt scooped her up and kissed her right there. Any concerns of her parents disapproval paled next to his feelings for her.

Kari enjoyed the movie even though she couldnt really see it without the contacts. They were at their usual spot in the back of the theater where it was darkest. She snuggled against his chest soaking up the warm comfort of his embrace. The love and affection she felt for him almost eclipsed her hunger

Hey sweetie could you get me some popcorn and a coke? She asked, batting her eyes.

Matt looked surprised, Kari usually would only eat a few of his Jujubees if anything at all. 

He couldnt help kidding her. What? No Jujubees? his voice oozed false incredulity.

Kari didnt catch the joke. Lost in her hunger she only desired those as well. Oh yes! Get me some Jujubees too!


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2007)

*Part 5 - Friday (Day 9)*

The annoying buzz of the alarm finally roused Kari from her slumber. She looked at the glaring red numbers; 6:00 am.

Oh no! She groaned. It cant be morning already?

With half numb fingers she clumsily shut the alarm off. Eventually she stumbled to the bathroom and relieved herself. Kari deliberately avoided the mirror not wanting to see what she looked like. At this hour it was bound to not be a pretty sight.

Back in her room she picked out a running outfit. The pink spandex was her favorite so she chose that one. Discarding her nightie, she slipped on the elastic shorts. The form fitting fabric was much tighter than it had been the last time she had wore it. The matching top was also too snug. Kari gave a loosening tug hoping to alleviate some of the pressure.

Sitting on the bed she reached down to put on her socks. For the first time ever she experienced the feel of her tummy spilling over the tight band of her shorts. Kari snapped back up straight, her eyes drifting to her stomach. There was a small roll of soft flesh peeking out. Tentatively Kari reached out and touched it. She was surprised how soft the flesh there was. Her finger sank in farther than she cared to admit.

The disturbing experience galvanized Karis determination to go for the run. She again bent to put on her socks and shoes. As she did so she tried to ignore the feel of the squished flesh at her waist.

Kari grabbed a scrunchie and tied her hair back. The house was silent and empty as she made her way outside. The cool morning air further awakened her. She did a few stretches to the sound of singing birds and a few barking dogs. The neighborhood was slowly coming alive to greet another day.

Kari pretty much had the secluded street to herself; the benefits of living in an upscale neighborhood. It was always a pleasure jogging along the twisting curving road. The developers had been smart; making few through-ways so there was never much traffic. She loved looking at the scenery as she would jog, it was so relaxing.

Today was different. She was having a hard time getting into a groove. Her legs felt foreign to her, unable to achieve their long graceful stride. A frown creased Karis forehead as she plodded along trying to find release. The neighborhood passed by unnoticed as she struggled.

It was only a half a mile yet her breathing was becoming labored. Kari struggled on. Soon sweat dotted her forehead. Even in the cool air she was feeling hot.

She came to Hatters ridge, normally this was the point she really hit her stride. Today it felt like she was wallowing through quicksand. Slowly she made her way to the top, her steps getting smaller and smaller. There were rivulets of sweat running down her face chest and back. 

Im going to make it, blast itt!, she vowed.

To her credit she almost did. Kari gave it her all. By the time she neared the crest the pain in her side became too great. Admitting defeat she slowed to a walk, though by that time her pace hadnt been much faster than a walk anyway.

The trip home took much longer. Slowly she walked the distance wondering how she could have performed so poorly. 

Am I catching a cold?, she wondered, desperate for some excuse. An ache in her right calf was causing Kari to limp slightly. Finally after an eternity she made it back.

The house was still quiet. In the kitchen she drew a glass of water. The cool liquid felt heavenly; she held the glass to her burning forehead. 

Thats better, she sighed.

Kari turned away from the sink and leaned against the counter. Cautiously she worked her right leg, relieved to see it was much improved. Her leg was in mid-kick when her eyes fell on the chocolate cake her mother must have made the night before. She froze. Kari wanted a piece of that cake bad! 

Surely one piece wont hurt a little voice coaxed. Almost mechanically she reached for a plate, knife, and fork. Karis mouth began to water as the blade sank into the moist chocolaty confection. An oversized piece soon sat proudly on her plate. Ignoring the fork Kari chose to use her fingers instead. Greedily Kari scarfed down the cake. The taste wiped away any hesitationnot that there was much. 

Afterwards her mouth and throat were coated with thick chocolate, so she washed down the dessert with some milk. As Kari stood there sucking the frosting off her fingers she began to feel guilty. 

What on earth am I doing? she thought disgustedly. One of her hands drifted to the softness at her middle. Kari couldnt believe shed betrayed her resolve so easily, all for a piece of cake. The mere thought of which caused her eyes to drift over to it once again. Immediately Karis pulse began to quicken. 

Maybe just one more... She said aloud, almost dreamily.

One more what? came the unexpected voice of her father.

Kari whirled, spilling the contents of her glass across his chest. DAD! You scared me!

Her father just chuckled, wiping the front of his shirt. I guess so, princess. What are you doing up this early?

Karis arm slid defensively over her tummy. Um, just out for a morning run, you know.

Robert nodded; he used to run in the mornings as well, until his bad knee could no longer take the strain. His tired eyes became dreamy at the memory. Kari recognized her father was no longer in the kitchen with her, at least mentally. Sadly she noticed how tired and strained he appeared. Something serious was bothering him. She put the glass in the sink and gave him a peck on the cheek.

I love you Daddy! She tried to sound cheery for his sake. I gotta get ready for school, see ya later!

Kari wrinkled her nose as she peeled off the sweat soaked outfit. By now, steam was leaking out of the shower stall inviting her to climb in. Kari was more than happy to. At first she just stood under the invigorating spray. Reluctantly she grabbed the shampoo and lathered up. 

Hopefully this works better than that other crap, she thought as she worked the tingly lather in deeper. She was proud of her silky mane and lately it had been looking dreadful.

Her hair taken care of, Kari next applied some body wash. The feel of the slippery soap on her soft tummy was odd to say the least. She felt as if some foreign substance was coating her body. As she did her legs she realized the extra padding wasnt limited to her waist. Her thighs felt softer too, especially the inner portions. 

At that point Kari quit soaping and began a thorough examination. Her hands cupped her breasts, they felt a little softer than she was used to. Were they bigger? She couldnt tell. The area under her arms seemed a little fleshier; her arms themselves looked the same though. Well, almost the same, she corrected. It might have been the light, but, her skin seemed a shade or two lighter. Indeed her whole body looked paler.

Blast it girl, you gotta start taking better care of yourself. She reprimanded.

Kari finished the shower, her thoughts filled with a determination to shape up. She climbed out feeling much better. 

All it takes is a little willpower, she thought.

While toweling herself dry, her gaze fell on the blurry form of the scale. She felt her happiness fade as she remembered the horrible news it had given her the night before. Still, she had exercised this morningperhaps Kari dropped the towel and again climbed on to it. She found herself holding her breath in anticipation. Kari was forced to bend down in order to bring the small numbers into focus; 129 lbs.

That cant be! She shouted, her hands flying to her temples.

How could it possibly be a pound heavier than last night?, her mind screamed.

Deep down she knew how; junk food at the theater, cake in the morningstill a whole pound?

Kari stepped off the scale and stepped back on again; 130lbs.! She shrieked and jumped off again. It must be broken, she guessed, not wanting to consider the alternative. Either way she wasnt going to step on it again. Kari backed away from the scale, somehow afraid of it. Her mind irrationally pictured it pumping pound after pound of quivering fat into her body. Thats ridiculous!, she scoffed at the idea, yet the scale was given a wide berth as she left. 

Kari put on her bra and panties and pondered what to wear to school. She gave a loosening tug to the bra because the band seemed a bit constrictive. Cursing herself and Betty Crocker, Kari moved the hooks out another set of eyes. That relieved the tensionphysically anyway. Mentally the action was another reminder of the weight shed gained. 

Kari bit her lip and examined her closet. Normally this was a fun thing, but not today. She was used to showing off her figure not hiding it. Outfit after outfit was considered and rejected. Capri pants, hip huggers, minisall of them were either too tight or revealing. Finally the tan fabric from a lone survivor of her Khaki days caught her eye. That should do for now. 

She was correct, the loose fabric was the perfect camouflage. A burnt orange Old Navy Tee completed the outfit. The AF look never really appealed to her; Kari preferred a more refined ensemble.

Oh well, at least its not permanent. She rationalized. 

Kari grabbed a pair of sneakers which added to the dress down image. Again the disturbing feel of her tummy folding over was felt as she pulled on the shoes. Kari shivered, more determined than ever to stick to a diet and increased exercise regimen. As if to mock her, her stomach growled

Ouch! Kari cursed, as she struggled to work the tangles out of her hair.

The new shampoo didnt help a bit, actually her hair was worse now than it had been before! Her reflection mocked her. Kari stared in disbelief at the gnarly mess. 

How can it be limp and tangled? she wondered. Not only did her hair refuse to cooperate, it looked darker than ever. It could now be called a dirty blond or perhaps even light brown!

The weight of all the problems started to become too much. Kari felt her knees buckle and she allowed herself to slump to the floor. 

It just isnt fair, she thought, amidst the sobs. It was a long time until she was cried out.

Finally Kari again stood and faced the mirror. With grim determination she worked out as many of the tangles as she could. SuperHold spray managed to subdue a few more. Kari yet again added a trip to the stylist to her mental To Do list.

New look? Her mother asked when Kari entered the kitchen. Her face showed she wasnt impressed.

UmYeah She stumbled. I wanted to try something a little more casual today.

Youve certainly accomplished that. Her mother added. Arent you at least going to do your hair?

Kari refused to respond, knowing she wouldnt win an argument with her mother. She headed for the door.

Rachel saw her daughter turn to leave. 

Young lady youre not leaving this house without eating something. You know what happened the last time you skipped breakfast

Karis shoulders slumped, eating was the last thing she neededthough it wasnt the last thing she wanted. She was starved! Resignedly her bookbag was dropped to the floor. Under her mothers watchful eye Kari made some toast with jelly and had some juice. On Rachels insistence an orange was added to the menu.

Do you think its going to rain? Her mother asked.

Kari looked out the window squinting at the clouds.

I thought so! Rachel said triumphantly. Youre not wearing your contacts.

Kari knew she was busted. Its just that she hated the accursed things. Plus they irritated her eyes something fierce.

I was going to put them on at school. She lied.

Yeah right, Rachel wasnt convinced. Youre going to put them on NOW. Her voice let Kari know it wasnt a point of discussion. Plus, I am going to call two of your teachers today, and if they tell me you were squinting you will regret it!

Kari knew her mom was going to do just that. With a sigh she took out the case and put in the contacts. The world again became focused.

There, that wasnt so bad now was it? Rachels voice assumed its normal compassionate tone. Come here and give your mom a hug.

Kari let herself be drawn in by her mothers embrace. The warmth and protection offered, made her troubles fade considerably. Kari tried to blame the tears forming in her eyes on the contacts

Be sure and finish your breakfast before you leave, Her mother reminded, upon breaking their embrace, and don't tarry too long you're already running behind.
Kari nodded, and dutifully began peeling her orange. Rachel gave a final goodbye and left to prepare for her own day. Kari watched her mother leave, aided by the artificial clarity of the contacts.
===========

Across town Tawni was also hugging her mother. The situation there, though, was far brighter. Tawni was just informed that she could skip school. Her parents were celebrating their new financial freedom and they wanted her to join them.

No more HairHut for me! Julia raised her orange juice in a salute like it was a fine champagne. At least as an employee. Who knows maybe Ill even buy the placejust to tear it down.

They all laughed at that. Her mom hated the place, she only worked there out of necessity. That necessity was now a thing of the past and Julia had no intentions of working thereheck of working anywhere again!
The happy trio spent the morning fantasizing what to buy with the money. Their ideas ranged from the ordinarynew car or new clothes, to the extraordinaryYacht on the gulf or a private island.

Tawni had forgotten how fun her father could be. Sure, he still lapsed back into Mr. Inventor, but, it was less and less all the time. Tawni soaked up his attention like a sponge. Martin surprised them by offering to take his favorite girls out to lunch. Tawni didnt know which surprised her more; his offer or the fact that they had spent the entire morning in the kitchen and it was now lunchtime.

Julia had declined to go so it was just her and her father. Tawni was allowed to choose the restaurant. 

Anyplace but Angelos, she thought. She smiled at the realization that she, like her mother, wouldnt have to work anywhere again!

Tawni and her father were enjoying their meal. Martin was enjoying it because it made his daughter happy. Tawni was enjoying it because she got to watch all the cool college guys from TSU stroll by. She picked at her salad, she wasnt really hungry anyway.

Just then a particularly handsome college student walked by. Tawni sighed, dreamily watching his slim strong form amble along. Suddenly he turned and looked directly at her. She blushed knowing she had been caught. Tawni waited for the inevitable. Either he would turn away in disgust or pretend he was really looking at something behind her. Neither happened.

The man flashed her a smile and waved. Tawni froze in shock. WHAT? HE SMILED AT ME!, her mind was doing handsprings at the wonderful revelation. She felt her heart melt. They kept eye contact a short while longer before he was gone. Though the encounter had been brief Tawni kept it with her all dayand was her main focus during a certain activity that night

========================

Darn it Robert! Rachel cursed, staring down at a large hole in her once perfect dessert. I told you that cake was for my Women of Today luncheon!  Of course she was yelling at an empty kitchen, what with her husband away at the office. She fumed for a bit, but couldn't stay mad at him long though, especially knowing what he was going through.
Poor dear, she began, her heart softening. Having to face those IRS auditors alone...
With a sigh, Rachel cut the rest of the cake, arranging the chocolate squares in a festive pattern on her mother's silver tray. That'll do, she thought, licking a dab of frosting off the knife.
==============
Stephanie couldnt believe her friend actually had to wear contacts. At first she had dismissed it, but, when her friend had removed one she could no longer deny the fact.

Those look uncomfortable. She said, looking at Karis sore red eyes.

They sure are. It feels like I got sand in my eyes or something. Kari responded between bites of a Snickers Bar. I have to wear them though, because my mom is going to call a couple of teachers to make sure.

Stephanie looked shocked. Youre kidding! I cant believe she would actually do that, how humiliating.

Kari took another sip from her Coke. Believe it, she told me herself. And you know my mom; she always follows through on her threats.

Hey Kar, hey Steph! The familiar voice of Nicole rang out.

Kari turned to see the three other members of their group approaching; Nicole, Anna, and trailing behind them, Mandy. She waved to them and returned their greeting.

Before they got too close, Kari quickly shot Stephanie a pleading look and quietly asked her not to mention the contacts.

The girls gathered around and started talking about this and that. While they talked, Anna and Nicole surreptitiously checked out the competition.

They were shocked to see the change in Karis appearance. Her hair was a mess! The renegade strands looked so different from the usual silky smoothness. Nicole couldnt believe it.

It was almost unconceivable that Kari had also abandoned her sleek sexy outfits for some baggy old Khakis. 

Why would she cover up so much, its not like she has anything to hide, Anna thought, with more than a tinge of jealousy. Suddenly her eyes lit up. Maybe she's putting on weight!, 

Sure it was a long shot, a secret desire shared by any girl having to be in her presence, still... Discreetly Anna let her eyes follow along Karis body. It was hard to tell with the loose fabric, but, she could swear Karis butt was bigger. Does her face look fuller too?, she wondered.

All too soon it came time for classes to begin. Not wanting a tardy slip, they started to go their separate ways. Anna pinched Nicoles arm letting the girl know she wanted her to stay. Nicole, the perfect actress, lingered back as if she didnt have to go anywhere. Mandy of course was never far from either girl.

Once Stephanie and Kari were out of earshot, Anna told the others about her observations. Soon they were all a buzz.

Did you see her eyes? Nicole offered. It looks like shes doing drugs or something!

And that outfit? What was she thinking? Mandy chimed in always eager to put another down.

Her hair was simply awful!... they all jumped in with their own ideas real or imagined. And her face

Anna, saved the juiciest piece for last...

======================

The TSU campus was crowded with students. Some were rushing; others were sitting on the grass soaking up the sun. In amongst the crowd Tawni and her father strolled. It felt like old times, when they used to talk for hours.

Tawni was excitedly relating yet another new interest, when her father held up a hand.

Hold on there sweetheart. Your old man needs a rest! Robert said, smiling down at her. I havent walked this far or this fast in years!

Tawni spotted a nearby bench and the two went over to sit down for a break. As they made their way over, Tawni realized that they had been walking for over two hours! She marveled at her newfound energy. Not only wasnt she tired, she wanted to run!

At that thought a new one entered her mind. Hey father? Do you think we could stop and pick up some running shoes? 

At lunch the group was at the Popular table. Kari, as usual was at the center, with Stephanie, Nicole, and Ana. Mandy and the rest were scattered along the ends of the table. The guys still werent there yet so the girls were devoting much of the conversation towards them.

Matt and Jake appeared finally and Kari asked the group to make room. Anna and Nicole slid down, though both obviously detested being on the outer rim with the lower ranking members.

Matt once again braved the wrath of the monitors and kissed Kari slowly and openly. Kari felt her body melt at his touch. When their lips parted she looked up into his blue eyes. He in turn gazed down into hers. Suddenly Matts face looked concerned.

Whats wrong with your eyes? He asked. Have you been crying?

Before Kari could respond, Stephanie jumped in. Oh its just her new contacts, theyre bothering her.

The table froze as everyone took in what had just been said. Kari and Stephanie both blushed as the realization sunk in. Stephanie looked pleadingly at her friend hoping she would understand it was an accident. Kari meanwhile felt the weight of everyones attention focused on her. Their scrutiny made her uncomfortable.

No one noticed the brief looks of joy on the faces of Nicole and Anna. Any sign of weakness in Kari was always welcomed by them. Secretly they plotted ways of using this info to their advantage. It seemed they were being supplied with a large supply today.

Matt didnt look phased at all. He gave her a big hug and shrugged the whole matter off. The table followed his lead and resumed their conversations. One by one, however each member couldnt help but to sneak little peeks at Karis face. She noticed the looks, but, tried to look like she didnt


----------



## Observer (May 14, 2007)

===============

And another pass... It looks like it is to Williams And YES Touchdown!!! The announcers voice bellowed, even over the cheering crowd.

The scores now 13 to 3. Matt Jacobs and Leslie Williams sure are HOT tonight!

Tawni couldnt believe she was actually at a football game! She had never had the inclination to go before. It seemed to be such a waste to stay at home lately. This was fun!

Her mom about fainted when Tawni told her she was going out. Mrs. Pritchard offered to do her hair and makeup. When Tawni agreed, her moms face lit up. It was actually fun chatting with her mother. She learned a lot too. Tawni had never been one to wear makeup or style her hair before. Julia was a master with both. Though it must have taken every trick in the book, she made Tawni look fairly nice. 

Are those new glasses? Her mother asked.

Tawni reached up and removed the small frames. Actually theyre the ones I had back in 6th grade. Funny, I can see better through these now!

Tawnis mother smiled warmly. Well they look absolutely adorable on you.

Tawni blushed, unused to receiving anything resembling a complIment. She looked from her mother to the little wall mirror. Her pale face was actually showing some color, and not just from blushing either. She leaned in closer. 

Does my complexion look clearer too?, she pondered. She felt certain it was.

AND THE EXTRA POINT IS GOOOD! The announcers voice rang out again.

The crowd leapt to their feet. Tawni leapt as well. The mood was contagious. While she was standing, Tawni reached back to pull her shirt over her rear. It was an old habit. She was shy about the size of her derrière. Kari felt a momentary shock when she failed to find the hem. Realization finally hit home when she remembered that she had tucked her shirt INSIDE her pants

While getting ready for the game Tawni had put on her usual jeans. The waist was so loose they almost fell down. At first she thought she had picked out a pair of her mothers. Further inspection showed they were indeed hers. She marveled at the looseness. She could slide both her hands into the waistband easily! Looking at her reflection, she pulled out on the waist with one hand. The pose mimicked the ones from countless diet commercials. Wow.

Now that her attention was drawn to it, she could see that she had lost weight. Looking closely, she thought her face looked more angular. Her stomach definitely looked smaller. Tawni moved to get a better look at her profile. She was having fun sucking in her stomach and pushing it out again, when she spotted her rear end.

No Way! her voice full of incredulity.

Her hands shot to her ass. Could she call it an ass? Not yet, she thought. Soon.

Tawni went to her closet and picked out a pair of jeans from the back. Nothing she had known had ever been associated with so many emotions, so many powerful emotions. These were the jeans she had endured the insulting sneer from a reed thin salesgirl at the GAP. These were the jeans she struggled to squeeze into for weeks. These were the jeans she had worn to school that fateful day of tryouts. These very jeans soaked up her tears just a week later when, no longer fitting, she shoved them to the back of the closet. Now they fit

Tawni cheered louder, though it was less from the game than a sense of achievement. She was actually feeling good about herself.

Lets all give a hand to the Riverside Cheerleaders! coaxed the announcer.

A dark cloud passed over Tawnis demeanor. Oh great! she mumbled. Here comes miss perfect, miss popular, miss

Tawni hesitated in mid sentence. Something was different. Countless hours spying on her enemy had honed Tawnis perception. A smile formed on her lips.

Maybe, shes not so perfect after all

It was the cheerleaders movements that first caught her eye. Karis routines were always flowing, graceful, and impeccably timed. Not tonight. It seemed as if her actions were forced and unnatural.

Tawnis pulse increased as she watched her nemesis struggle. Every time Karis timing would be off, Tawni would get more excited.

There was something else. Tawni rose from her seat, the game forgotten. She eyed her prey as she stalked closer to the front. A smile came to her lips as she realized what had caught her attention.

Kari had put on weight! Her waist was definitely not as slender as it had been. When in profile, Tawni could see that her stomach was no longer flat. The gentle curve outward signaled an accumulation of fat that Tawni was all too familiar with. The greatest and most satisfying change, though, was to Karis ass!

Tawni found herself breathing heavily. The fact that Karis ass was spreading was a dream come true. Tawni excitement grew. She had dealt with so much ridicule over her own girth over the years. Now to see the ass she always envied get bigger at the same time hers had become smaller was overwhelming. From that moment on the game itself became little more than a distraction, something to be endured between cheers. Tawni watched as Kari labored, her carefree expression replaced with one of intense concentration from the struggle to accomplish what had once been so routine.

The locker room was filled with excited squealing girls. Their team had won and everyone was excited. Well almost everyone. Kari had had the worst performance of her life. She was ashamed at how poorly she had performed.

Arriving at her locker, the exhausted cheerleader started to disrobe. Damp with sweat, her top clung stubbornly. The struggle to remove it caused her softening tummy to jiggle. The skirt too was difficult to remove over her enlarged hips and ass. Kari was paying for her vanity. She had ordered her uniform a size smaller than she should have. The effect had previously highlighted her sleek frame and pulled invitingly across her breasts. Now it only highlighted her discomfort.

Kari moved quickly to the shower. She had abandoned her slow confident gait choosing instead to limit her exposure to scrutiny from the other girls. Kari picked the most secluded shower and lathered with her back to the others. No one seemed to be watching, but, she refused to relax. Her abbreviated shower over, Kari snatched a towel and worked her way back. Along the way she held the towel protectively over her breasts. The self-conscious feelings were new to her and it made her uneasy. Somehow she couldnt bear the idea of someone actually seeing the weight she had gained.

Stephanie was already back at her locker, the one opposite hers, and was dressing for the victory party. Her friend turned and smiled. Kari tried to look happy and carefree too and returned the smile.

Sitting down, she loosened the towel, and let it strategically pool at her waist. Kari wasted no time and quickly put on her bra and t-shirt. She then slipped on her panties while staying seated, only rising at the last second to slip them in place. Kari sighed. Success! Considering the t-shirt adequate cover, she let the towel drop. Again the Khakis were pulled into place. She wrinkled her nose. I really need something else, she realized.

Youre wearing that to the party? Stephanie asked, hardly believing Kari would be wearing the same outfit she had on this morning.

Kari had been prepared. Im wearing this! She said triumphantly, pulling out a replica of Matts Jersey. Can you think of anything better for a victory party?

Stephanie looked impressed. Great idea Kar! A look of mock anger then came over her face. You should have told me and we could have both worn them to the homecoming celebration.

Kari put on the jersey, comforted by its concealing roominess. Actually she had thought of that idea. It was a plan of hers for some time. In fact she had purchased two jerseys already; one with Matts number and one with the number of Stephanies twin brother Leslie. Only this sudden weight gain had caused Kari to need something sooner.

Ugghh! she thought, seeing the state of her hair. Fortunately a pony tail would fit right in with the Jersey so she was off the hook. Despite the shower she saw her face was shiny. Again with the Neutrogena oil pads! 

I gotta lay off the junk food, she chastised herself. A little extra touches later and Kari figured it was good enough. She didnt really feel like going all out with the make up anyway.

The party was well underway by the time they arrived. A round of cheers broke out at the sight of Matts arrival. Kari felt him yanked out of her grip as the horde descended upon them. She knew she couldnt compete with the writhing mass of jocks so she let him go for now. Stephanie was nowhere to be seen so she decided to wander around for a bit. Of course her peers wouldn't allow her to go empty handed and soon a cold beer was thrust her way.

The dining room had a huge table filled with all sorts of junk food. Kari was drawn to it like a magnet. By this time she'd managed to polish off three beers which weakened her resolve. Kari grabbed a plate promising herself to take just a little. What willpower remained quickly disintegrated under temptation. Soon Karis plate was filled with everything from pizza to Cheetos. She snacked to the pounding beat of Godsmack hoping no-one noticed her gluttony. Fortunately she seemed to be the only one at the table. Everybody else seemed to be busy dancing and drinking. 

Kari felt stuffed. Sated, she wove her way through the writhing masses of teens. The back room proved to be the least ear splitting so she settled there. 

Where did they get all that beer?, she wondered. No sooner had the thought entered her mind than a cold one was pressed into the back of her neck.

What the! She squealed, spinning around, coming face to face with the laughing form of Stephanie.

Gotcha! Her friend laughed handing her the bottle.

Kari took the beer and opened it, taking a drink of the cool liquid. She didnt really care for the stuff, but, it was hot in the house and she was pretty thirsty. 

Better be careful, she reminded herself. Kari knew she wasnt used to alcohol and didnt have much of a tolerance.

The girls made their way through the crowd laughing and chatting with all their friends. Kari being one of the most popular girls in school was stopped continuously. The going was slow; everywhere they went people talked to her, passing her beers and toasting the victory. She got carried away and soon found herself sloshed.

We better get you home A reassuring voice came from above.

Strong hands reached under her arms and legs scooping her up from the sofa. Kari opened her bleary eyes and saw Matt.

Hey handsome, she slurred. Youre the kinda guy that sweeps a girl off her feet. Kari laughed at her joke before passing out.

Matt carried her out to his car and buckled her in. 

Oh man I hope her folks dont find out about this, he prayed, firing up the Camaro. Just as he put the car in drive a pounding on the passengers window made him freeze. Stephanie was outside and was the one doing the pounding. Matt hit the button lowering the glass.

Hey, is she OK? She asked, concern all over her face.

Yeah I think so, Matts voice sounded uncertain as he gestured to the slack jawed girl beside him. Shes just had too much to drink is all.

How about we take her to my house, OK? Stephanie asked.

Matt knew better than to argue with her, so he nodded.

Good. Ill let Jake know where were going, She tapped the sill of the Camaro and took off. Be right back!

Fortunately Stephanies house was dark and quiet when they got there. Stephanie went ahead turning on lights and opening doors for Matt. She had to admire the mans strength, carrying Kari through the house swiftly and silently. He set her gently on her bed and was starting to remove her shoes when Stephanies hand stopped him.

Whoa there tiger, Ill take care of this. You just wait out in the car OK? Stephanie asked, though it obviously wasnt a question.

Matt left the two alone and went down to the car. He sat there waiting, all the while cursing himself for leaving Kari alone. He vowed to never leave her unprotected again.

Meanwhile, Stephanie was upstairs getting her unconscious friend ready for bed. She started with Karis shoes and socks. Once they were removed she reached up and unbuttoned the Khaki pants. Grabbing the cuffs she yanked them off. Kari didnt respond one bit. Stephanie then tried unsuccessfully to lift up Karis shoulders. The limp form of her friend proved very hard to budge.

Come on you she whispered in frustration.

Finally Stephanie hit upon the idea of standing at the foot of the bed and pulling on Karis arms. It worked; the girl was now sitting upright, though her head lolled off to one side. Stephanie was now able to remove the jersey; fortunately the t-shirt came off with it. Kari, still sitting up, was now clad in only her bra and panties.

Oh my! Stephanie exclaimed in surprise.

The two had seen each other naked, or near so, many times through the years. Stephanie had gotten used to seeing her slim athletic build. Not only was she familiar with Karis body, she was considerably jealous of her. That is why the sight before her now was so surprising.

Karis formerly firm flat stomach was now pooching out over the tight waistband of her panties. Stephanie was unable to resist herself and poked her finger into the yielding mass. 

Whoa thats soft!, she thought, still having a hard time believing what she was seeing. Karis legs too looked soft, though it could be just her relaxed state. Still, they seemed to spread out pretty far.

I dont believe this. Stephanie said out loudperhaps too loud.

No wonder shes been looking so down, she thought sympathetically. Stephanie guessed (quite accurately) that her friend had put on a good ten to twelve pounds. She stared a few moments longer noticing how her friends deep tan had faded so. Stephanie flushed as she realized just what she was doing. Feeling embarrassed, she finished by removing Karis bra and slipped one of her own nighties on her.

Stephanie once again laid Kari down to rest, and gave her a goodnight kiss on the forehead. She made her way as silently through the house as possible. Matt was in the car looking really worried.

Is she OK? He asked, his masculine features drawn with worry.

Stephanie smiled reassuringly while leaning on the drivers window sill. Karis just fine, She patted him on the shoulder. In fact shes getting ready for bed right now. Stephanie lied, hoping it would ease his mind.

Matt looked visibly relieved. Thanks Steph and thanks for staying with her tonight. I dont think I would have been able to sleep otherwise.

Hey no problem, shes my friend too you know. Stephanie laughed lightly. 

Matt actually managed a weak smile, though he still felt guilty. No, I really mean itThanks.

Stephanie became more serious as she realized how guilty he felt. I know you do She then leaned into the car once again and gave him a hug. Kari just got a little drunk, it wasnt your fault. We all do stupid things now and then. If you got drunk you wouldnt want her feeling guilty now would you?

No, I guess not, he answered, raising his eyes to meet hers. Youre a really good friend Steph.

I know I am jockhead. Now get back to the party now before they come looking for you. Stephanie joked.

Oh Im not going back; Im going home! He tried to sound happier.

He was telling the truth too. All interest in the party had evaporated. Matt started the powerful V-8 and waved goodbye. Stephanie stepped back as he pulled away, and watched his taillights fade off into the night.

With a sigh Stephanie turned away from the street and headed back to the house. She called Karis parents and said that they were back from the party. Rachel had been waiting up for her daughter and thanked her. Stephanie also asked if Kari could spend the night at her house. She knew Rachel so well it wasnt really a risk. Of course she said yes. Stephanie said goodnight and hung up the phone breathing a healthy sigh of relief.

Kari was still in the same position when she came back to the room. Stephanie had to stifle a laugh at the sight of her unconscious friend. 

What a day!, she thought, shaking her head. Stephanie walked around to the other side and climbed onto the big bed herself. She took one last look at Kari and shut off the light.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2007)

*Part 6 - Saturday at the gym (Day 10)*
An unexpected movement jarred Kari from her slumber. She risked cracking her eyes open and was rewarded with a blast of pain from the bright sun.

“Oh! There is life there after all!” Stephanie’s voice rang out.

“Very funny!” Kari said too loud, wincing at the sound of her own voice.

“Oh I’m sorry.” Stephanie said. Her face and voice both unable to hide her merriment. “You look thirsty, would you like a nice cool BEER?”

Kari felt her stomach turn at the thought. “Please don’t mention that word…EVER again.”

Stephanie figured she had put her friend through enough torture. 

“Tell you what, why don’t you take a hot shower,” she suggested. “I bet you’ll feel a whole lot better when you’re done.”

Kari agreed with her and gratefully accepted the offer. Stephanie handed her friend a soft terrycloth robe and a new pair of panties. Kari then stumbled off to the bathroom eager for the life restoring shower.

Stephanie heard the shower running and knew her friend was at least functioning. She couldn’t believe Kari had gotten drunk, it was so unlike her. Thinking of things that were unlike her brought Stephanie’s memories back to her discovery the night before.

She still couldn’t believe her friend had put on weight, at least not so much. Kari had always been the thinner and more athletic of the two. Now that she was actually gaining weight, Stephanie felt guilty for the times she had wished Kari would. Still…an evil glint formed in her eye as an idea took hold.

Being such close friends Kari had left quite a few articles of clothing at her house. Stephanie was acutely aware of this as she could never fit into any of them. She went in search of some right now.

After a little digging Stephanie had found just what she was looking for. Out of Kari’s clothes she picked out the skimpiest ones. Now on to phase two, she thought. 

It was several minutes later when the soapy hungover girl realized she had been clad only in a nightie and panties. Kari couldn’t remember changing herself, and that meant… Oh God! Stephanie saw me!, her mind recoiled at the thought. Kari’s hands shot to her soft tummy knowing her friend had seen the weight she had gained. 

_"How can I face her?," _ she wondered, again feeling the unfamiliar sensation of shame towards her body.

Stephanie knocked on the door. Kari didn’t hear her over the running water, so she poked her head in.

“Kari, good news! I found something for you to wear.” She said loudly trying to hide the mirth in her voice. “Your other clothes smelt like beer and cigarettes! Ugghh! I’m putting these on the counter by the sink.”

Stephanie set the clothes on the counter and picked up the robe and nightie. 

There was improvement after the shower, though Kari wouldn’t consider herself invigorated by any means. After toweling off, she slipped on the panties Stephanie had given her. They felt a lot more comfortable than hers have been as of late. The revelation was far from comforting.

Kari caught her breath at the sight of the clothes sitting there. She had thought Stephanie was going to loan her some of her clothes. 

“Oh no, these are mine!” She was horrified by the thought of having to wear them.

Kari picked up the bra and put it on. It seemed to be digging in where her breast met her arm. Even on the last eyes it still felt snug. She then picked up the tiny yellow shorts Stephanie had laid out. Kari vaguely remembered leaving them there one night when the weather turned chilly. 

"Well here goes nothing," she thought, as she pulled them up.

They stopped short of her waist. Kari gave them a tug, feeling the material cling to her hips and inner thighs. She tried bouncing up and down but finally resorted to lying on the floor and working them up that way. Surprisingly she got them snapped, though they bit into her waist something fierce.

Kari looked in the mirror at the small roll of fat spilling all the way around her waist. 

_“Yikes, these look worse than the mini”,_ she thought. 

Even sucking in her tummy as much as possible did little to diminish the roll. The shorts themselves were skintight forcing a small bulge around each of her constricted thighs. That confirmed her (and Stephanie’s) view that her legs were wider.

The white crop top didn’t turn out much better. Its short length highlighted her tummy. Ironic that that was the very reason she had bought it in the first place. The taut cotton highlighted the bra’s band digging into her back and underarms.

Kari fought with her hair next, before having to tie it in a pony tail in defeat. She hated the way it made her lightened skin look puffier. Kari tried to tell herself it was from drinking all that beer…but she didn’t really believe it.

Everything else done, she rubbed her cheeks vigorously to bring out the color. 

“Well, no sense delaying the inevitable,” she thought, and left the bathroom.

Stephanie had been preparing herself for Kari’s entrance. She had debated whether to look surprised or whether she should pretend not to notice. It was a tough choice, for Kari was her friend after all. Stephanie didn’t want the joke to go too far. No sooner had this realization came to mind she heard the bathroom door open.

Stephanie took in her friend’s image as she came into the bedroom. It was obvious that she was holding in her stomach while at the same time shielding it from view with her right hand. The change was even more than Stephanie had expected. Kari’s shorts looked like they were going to explode. 

“Wow, she’s gone up a full size at least!” Stephanie realized. Doing her best to stifle her reaction.

She shifted her attention upward hoping to see how the weight had changed Kari’s chest, catching Kari’s expression instead. The combination of fear and anxiety drove all pleasure out of the trick she was playing on her. Stephanie realized she had only aggravated what pain her friend had been going through.

“Kari! What’s wrong?” Stephanie’s voice was tinged with genuine concern. Kari looked like she was going to cry. 

Stephanie leaped off the bed and rushed over to comfort her friend. “Are you OK?”

Kari reached out to her and drew her close, bursting into tears. She let it all out, her weight gain, hair problems, falling grades and especially her rapidly decreasing cheering performance. Stephanie returned the embrace pulling Kari even closer. Ironically her right hand settled right on the roll of fat squeezed out over the waistband. In shock Stephanie almost pulled her hand away, but, knew that Kari would only feel worse if she acted on that instinct. She let her hand lay there.

It took some time for Kari to cry herself out. Stephanie didn’t care, she just held her, rocking their bodies from side to side. Kari, spent from her release, became silent. They remained that way for a considerable while longer.

Finally Kari spoke. “I… I’m OK now. Thanks.” 

Stephanie felt her friend release her. Reluctantly she let go as well, her hand trailing along Kari’s retreating form.

Kari moved over to the bed and plopped down. As soon as she hit though, she winced and sprang back up. Her hands were shaking as she undid the tight clasp of the shorts. Kari sat down more slowly this time, and looked her friend in the eye.

“Oh Stephanie, I feel so out of control!”

Stephanie moved back to the bed also and sat down beside her. “Tell you what, how about we get you back in control”

She took Kari’s hand and explained how they could work out a diet plan and an exercise schedule. Kari took it all in, apprehensively at first, then agreeing with her friend more and more. By the time Stephanie had finished she was feeling fairly confident.

Stephanie abruptly rose. “First things first! Lets get you out of those uncomfortable clothes.”

Kari happily agreed and immediately struggled out of the shorts. The crop top followed soon after. Stephanie meanwhile was thumbing through her own closet for a replacement outfit. She knew it had to be the right thing or Kari could be crushed. 

“It can’t be too small or too big,” she thought.

Although they were closer to the same size she realized Kari was only slightly thinner than her now. Not only that, most of that weight was settling down below.

Finally Stephanie found what she felt was the best choice she had; a pair of size eight jean shorts she knew to be forgiving, and her pink “Hug Me” tee that Kari herself had given her. Stephanie knew her friend liked that shirt, so, she figured it might help ease the tension. Plus, it was generously cut without being a tent.

Kari put on the clothes and they seemed to fit well enough. She smiled at Stephanie showing her appreciation. Stephanie smiled back, though she was still feeling very guilty for the stunt she had pulled.

“Are you feeling well enough to eat something yet?” Stephanie asked hoping to move on. “We could have some waffles or something.”

A shadow passed over Kari’s face at the thought of food. “Yes, I’m feeling better, though I’m not really hungry.” 

She lied.

Kari didn’t lie about feeling better, she lied about being hungry. She was starved! Still, the humiliation of gaining so much weight had put a damper on the whole enjoyment of eating bit.

“You know starving yourself only lowers your metabolism making it harder to lose weight.” Stephanie informed her. “It makes your body think it’s starving and stores all the fat it can.” 

She paused, putting her hands on her hips. “It’s better to eat three small meals throughout the day than to skip one or two.”

“Gee, you sound like one of those weight counselors, where’d you learn that?” Kari asked.

Stephanie looked amused. “I learned it from my weight counselor! Like Duh!”

The sheer irony of the statement made the girls chuckle and broke the tension. Stephanie looped her arm through Kari’s and led her downstairs.

Stephanie’s mom was up and in the kitchen. She scolded her daughter for offering their guest frozen waffles. Amidst protests from the girls, she set about making a grand breakfast.

==================

Tawni was still a good ten feet from the intersection when the light turned yellow. By now the early morning streets were filling with cars heading off to work or church so it wasn't like she could ignore the fact. Caution dictated she stop and wait for the green. Arguably the old Tawni would have...then again the old Tawni wouldn't be out at this hour and certainly not running. Three feet left to the curb and she showed no signs of stopping. Filled with endorphins, Tawni felt anything but cautious and pushed herself even harder. 

Those that were awake enough were treated to a very brief view of a redfaced young woman in white sneakers dashing through the intersection.

Her circuit almost complete, Tawni rounded the corner passing dangerously close to the Krispy Kreme donut shop. The air was filled with the aroma of freshly baked confections, yet again she showed no signs of slowing. Her once favorite haunt quickly faded behind her to the rhythmic patter of 
footfalls.

====================

The smell of breakfast sausage and freshly baked waffles was intoxicating. It made the wait almost unbearable. Kari's mouth watered at the very thought of the sumptuous meal.

She did manage to limit her portions, though it was more from Stephanie's close observations than willpower. Kari would have certainly caved in to Mrs. Williams' urgings if not for her support...

“Are you sure you don't want any more sausage?” Her mom had asked, holding the platter so close she could see the grease glistening on every succulent link.

"Yes! Of course I do!," her mind screamed.

“We can't mother, we're going to work out after breakfast.” Stephanie blurted out.

“Surely another waffle won't hurt!” Mrs. Williams countered.

"You're right! I'll take two!" Kari began to form the thought.

“MOTHER!”

Kari watched helplessly as the older woman removed the temptation. Despite having just eaten, her stomach felt empty. She consoled herself with another meager glass of orange juice. Apparently that wasn't off limits as it drew no objection from her protector.

After the meal Kari offered to help clear the table. Her mother had taught her to be a good guest, and besides it helped take her mind off the hunger.

“Why thank you dear!” Mrs. Williams graciously accepted the offer, before directing a gaze at her daughter. “It's so rare these days to see young people pitch in.”

Her intent was obvious and not lost on Stephanie. 

Not one to be caught so easily the teen merely smiled. 

“While you two do that I'll go get my things!” and was off in a flash.

Mr. Williams wasn't far behind and ventured off to the living room, paper in hand.

That left the two of them to clean up. With a shared wink and a smile they set about the task. Kari carried her dishes to the sink and started washing. Stephanie's mother started ferrying the rest of the dishes then went back to wash the table. Kari could hear the woman humming as she worked.

“Do you want to save the juice or dump it?” she asked, picking up the pitcher.

“Save it!” Came the muffled reply. “The cover is on the counter!”

“How about the syrup?” She asked, picking up that pitcher as well.

“It's been heated, just dump it!”

Kari carried the warm pitcher over to the sink, guiding it with both hands so as not to spill. When she pulled her other hand away it felt sticky. Apparently some of the syrup had leaked down the side while pouring. Kari instinctively stuck her finger in her mouth savoring the sweat nectar. 

_"Oh that's good!,"_ she thought. Her knees actually went weak in response. Unable to help herself she dipped her finger directly into the syrup. It was so good she did it again... and again. Then, after a look over her shoulder Kari lifted the pitcher up and poured it directly into her mouth! The taste was pure ambrosia! She felt like a desert dweller finding a secret oasis. Warm liquid filled her mouth threatening to spill despite her feverish attempts to swallow it all. Even so a small rivulet formed at the side of her crimson lips leaving a telltale golden trail in its wake. When the flow slowed Kari gave a few furtive shakes... but it was over.

“I used to do the same thing when I was young!” Came an amused voice from behind.

Startled, Kari dropped the pitcher with a squeal. It shattered into a million pieces with that distinctive sound only glass can make.

Drawn by the sound Mrs. Williams came running. “Is everything OK?” she cried, the concern evident in her voice.

She entered the kitchen, eyes darting from her husband to Kari and to the pitcher on the floor. From the relief in her face you could tell she expected to see blood or worse. (As mothers always do)

“What happened?!” she cried. Apparently more reassurance was needed.

Kari didn't know what to say. She simply stood there with syrup on her cheek.

“I'm afraid I startled the poor girl, Miriam.” Mr. Williams stepped in, saving her.

Mrs. Williams shot him one of her patented “It figures” glares then set about cleaning up the mess.

Kari too, shot him a look, though it was one of unrestrained relief. He responded with a wink, then motioned to his cheek before retiring to the living room once more, without the coffee he'd come in to retrieve.

Kari wiped the incriminating syrup off her cheek, then apologized to Stephanie's mom.

“Oh, don't worry about it!” The elder woman replied, wiping more sticky shards into the dustpan. “It's just some old glass pitcher!” 

She flashed Kari a smile, then dumped the remains of her treasured wedding present into the garbage.

“What's going on here?” Stephanie asked, marching into the kitchen. Her progress was marked by the squeaking of rubber on a tacky floor.

Mrs. Williams rolled her eyes. “Just a little accident is all.”

Kari moved to help, but was stopped. “I have this, girls. You two go now and have fun.”

Stephanie didn't hesitate and disappeared with a rapidly fading “Bye mom!”

Kari gave one last apology, another thanks for the meal, and accompanied her friend. It felt so good to put the whole thing behind her.

“Why are you so quiet?” Stephanie asked, noticing the worried expression on her friend's face

“Oh nothing,” Kari replied, her hand protectively over her tummy.

Her mind however, was anything but silent. What was I thinking? How many calories were in there anyway? What if her father says something? I wonder if I still have that snickers bar in my purse? What if my mom finds out about last night. Did Matt...

“Relax girl,” Stephanie reassured. “Just stay in control like you did this morning and everything will be OK.”

_"Oh yeah, I was a rock."_ she thought.

“Here, I got something that will perk you up!” Stephanie reached into her purse and plugged her ipod's cable into the car's stereo... her old Pontiac drifted into the oncoming lane in the process.

The old 80's tunes soon belting out of the speakers did indeed bring about a smile on Kari's face. By the time they arrived at the fitness center both girl's were laughing and singing “Stand by Me” which Stephanie had insisted upon playing three times.

“Hey Karl!” Kari greeted, flashing a sexy smile at the hunky man behind the counter.

“Hi Kari!” He returned, meeting her sky blue eyes with his brown ones... and only taking a minute dip lower on her anatomy... “I see you have a guest today.”

“Yes, this is my friend Stephanie Williams... Stephanie this is Karl Vickstaad”

Kari watched as the two introduced... and mutually checked each other out.

“Is it OK if I forgot my card?” she asked, making a show of digging through her purse.

Karl merely smiled and waved them past. “No problems! I'll look up your number and log you in.”

Stephanie suggested a little cardio routine to get their blood pumping before doing some resistance. Kari nodded and the two headed towards rows and rows of specialized equipment. The place was alive with activity.

“Lookout, hottie alert.” Stephanie whispered.

Kari shifted her gaze to where her friend was looking. Several fuzzy forms were gathered up ahead by the wall, but that was about all she could discern. As the distance closed she could finally make out a group of young jocks in sweaty jerseys, a lone basketball at their feet. Several of them were indeed cute, one in particular. The boys were swigging Gatorade and munching on power bars. Kari was in the middle of checking out the particularly handsome one when she got a whiff of the bar he was eating; Peanut Butter... By that time she was so close she nearly collided with the poor fellow. I looove peanut butter! Her eyes riveted on the calorie laden treat as he popped the last of it into his mouth.

A sharp jab to her ribs from Stephanie made her realize she'd been staring.

After a safe distance her friend shot her a mischievous grin. “I know he was cute, but have you ever heard of playing hard to get?”

Kari smiled and played along, but her thoughts were filled with power bars. The chocolate chip ones are good too...

Hadn't the nurse cautioned about exercise lowering one's blood sugar?

“Hey Steph, you start without me, I'll be right back. I... um forgot something in my locker.”


================

Tawni jogged in place as she drew a glass of water from the sink. The health magazine she'd read the night before had stressed the importance of maintaining her target heart rate. Putting down the glass, she placed her fingers on her wrist and counted off the seconds. A frown. 

_"Strange... my heart rate is slower again."_ Each time she'd checked her pulse during the workout, the number decreased. Even flat out her rate had been a good 15 beats slower than her calculated goal. Must've made a mistake. With a shrug she headed out to the garage and began some weight training.

==========================

Kari plodded along trying to get in some sort of groove on the treadmill, but her heart just wasn't in it. The blurry magazine before her was useless. A small piece of peanut stuck in her teeth provided some distraction. Her exploring tongue worked and finally managed to dislodge it. The resulting flavor brought about a faint reminder of the snack that put it there. Nutritional supplement!, her mind corrected as if in justification...

The vending machine had carried an assortment of various energy bars. She'd feverishly scanned the contents before locating the distinct orange label of Peanut Butter Blast. Unfortunately it was second in line behind one she'd never heard of before; Choco Madness. Of course that obstacle was easily hurdled. Four dollars later she had both in hand. 

Actually the Choco Madness proved to be the tastier of the two.

"I'll have to get another one of those next... " her brain noted.

“Kari!” Stephanie's voice urged again, this time louder, trying to bring her dreamy-eyed friend out of the reverie she was in.

Snapped back to the much less pleasant present, Kari turned to face the bounding form addressing her. “Sorry... What was that? I... I was thinking about something.”

“That was obvious!” Stephanie's eyes rolled upward in amusement. 

Then after a moment added. “That something's name wouldn't happen to be Matt Jacobs would it?”

Kari flushed, more out of embarrassment over what she was really imagining than the equally delicious form of her boyfriend. 

For Stephanie, however, seeing the blood rush to her friend's face was confirmation enough. “I thought so! Girl you've got to get your head in the game if you want to stay looking good in that expensive dress of yours!”

Kari's face flushed even deeper.

“Now you've warmed up long enough,” she chastised. “Get that machine up to speed!” To emphasize her point Stephanie bumped her own up another notch.

Squinting at the readout, yes, even that seemed blurry without her contacts, Kari adjusted the setting from “Level 1 &#8211; Warm-up” to “Level 3.” Instantly the humming increased as the machine picked up speed. Reluctantly her feet pumped faster to match pace and keep from being swept off.

“C'mon girl this aint no walk in the park!” Her friend chided. “Put that baby on Hill climb!”

Kari, who was already breathing heavy, complied. With dread she felt the lifestyler's ramp rise even further. The going was markedly harder now and it was all she could do to keep up.

Stephanie turned on her ipod and bumped the machine up again to “Level 6 &#8211; Fatburn.” The fast pace went well with her personal selection of “workout” tunes. After a few minutes developing a groove she turned to offer some encouragement... and nearly got swept off the back of the machine. 

Stephanie hadn't been prepared for the sight that befell her. Kari was obviously on a far lower setting yet was struggling just to maintain that. What a stark contrast to the normally sleek form powering along gracefully beside her. Stephanie had always marveled at the athletic abilities of her lifelong friend and yes, as with most everything had been secretly jealous. Now, however Kari looked seriously out of shape. 

Stephanie found her eyes drawn to the girl's exposed midriff. The excess flesh there jiggled with each step. The effect was almost hypnotic. That wasn't all. The abbreviated activewear brought other changes to her attention. The baby blue fabric clung like a second skin to Kari's backside. While still sexy, her ass was definitely fuller and seemed a bit more... animated than she remembered. In fact her friend's entire body seemed to move more than it should. "Poor girl, maybe I should have let her buy that other outfit. "

Kari had been hesitant to wear her usual workout gear and had been poised to buy something a little more modest. Stephanie had talked her out of it citing one of her weight counselor's ever abundant philosophies...

“Dear, once you start covering yourself up you've already admitted defeat.”

Kari gave the waistband a loosening tug while trying not to wince at the feel of the soft flesh gathered there. She bit her lower lip in deliberation.

Seeing her friend look uncertain, Stephanie continued. “Bulky clothes offer false security causing you to put off dieting and eat even more. Then the next thing you know, even your fat clothes get tight.” 

She put a reassuring hand on her shoulder. “It's a vicious cycle.”

Kari nodded.

“I speak from first hand knowledge, you know!” Stephanie's voice was infused with sudden mirth. “Remember all those sweatshirts and running pants I was wearing before my folks sent me to see my counselor? FAT CITY!”

Despite herself Kari smiled...

Thoughts of her own heavy days brought a shiver to Stephanie bringing her out of her muse. She was so thankful to be free from the rubbing thighs and heavy boobs... At the thought her eyes drifted to Kari's heaving chest. Were they fuller? They sure seemed to be bouncing a lot. There was something else. Stephanie looked closer. Are her boobs s...?

Kari looked up, catching her stare....and missed a step.

Stephanie had no time to recover her horror at being caught ogling before being further shocked watching Kari twist her leg.

Had the girl been less winded, perhaps she could have caught herself. Instead Kari felt her whole body spin around. By now her feet had already exited out the back of the treadmill and the rest of her wasn't far behind. Kari landed with a whummph! on her derrière. 

She sat there dazed for a few moments, more embarrassed than hurt. She could feel dozens of eyes upon her and sounds of mirth seemed to outnumber those of concern.

“Are you OK?” Stephanie asked, hovering over her in an instant. Mother hen mode kicking in instantly.

Kari managed a weak smile. “I've been better.”

She moved to stand despite her friend's worried warnings. “I'm fine I'm f... OWW!”

A sharp pain in her right ankle caused her to collapse back to the floor in a heap.


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2007)

==============

Tawni paused in the lawn mowing to hoist up her size 12 jeans yet again. Almost instantly they began their descent downward necessitating another hike a few steps later. 

"Have I really lost 18 pounds?" she asked herself. Even if she doubted the scale, there was no denying the fit of her clothes. These jeans, the smallest she owned, were literally falling off of her. 

"Well, I guess it's time to break in my new credit card... "

Tawni resumed mowing with a smile on her face.

The fact that she was mowing was more an overabundance of energy than necessity. Not only were they rich enough to have someone else mow their lawn, the Pritchards were already looking for another home altogether. In fact, her father had scheduled an appointment at 12:30 to view an estate in the upscale Hatter's Ridge area.

“Uh-Oh!” Tawni looked at her watch; 11:15.

Holding the hem of her jeans she sped up, finishing the rest of the lawn with only one hand on the machine.

=========================

“There, that ought to do it!” The spa's med specialist announced cheerfully, upon finishing the wrap on Kari's ankle. 

“Just try and limit your activity a few days...” A smile that was a little too friendly. “It's only a minor sprain, but better to err on the side of caution.”

Kari returned the smile, but silently wished the man would remove his hand from her leg... it wasn't just his smile that was too friendly. “Thanks.”

“Are you ready to give it a try?” The med spec asked, quickly moving to her side.

Stephanie, who'd never left her side, was also ready to lend a hand.

“Yes, I think so.” Kari braced her arms on the chair and hoisted herself upright.

A few tests, each with more weight than the last showed that she could indeed stand on her ankle. “I... I'm fine. You can let go.”

Both of her aides released their grip, each looking strangely disappointed.

Kari quickly lathered up, rushing through a routine she usually relished and drew out. Her hair also received only a fraction of the normal attention. Back to the rest of the shower room, she occasionally cast a furtive glance to see if anyone was watching. Fortunately it was mostly empty. Relieved, Kari looked down at the plastic baggie, tied around her calf. She looked ridiculous. 

But at least whatever attention she did receive seemed to be drawn to that rather than to her middle. Kari looked down at the gentle swell of her tummy. As if in reflex, her soapy fingers drifted to the added flesh gathered there. She never got used to the sensation. Almost effortlessly her fingers sank in. Exploring further, they drifted around her waist. Even there the fat resided, though to a lesser extent. Further they went, now gliding down the curve of her ass. As she did so a frown creased her forehead. Kari hadn't expected it to be so... soft. She'd prided herself on her sleek derrière, often wearing daring swimwear to show it off. Now, however... 

A sudden noise caused Kari to snatch her hand back. After a quick rinse she joined Stephanie in the dressing area.

“Wow, this place is really amazing!” Her raven haired friend commented. “I can't get over these towels. They're huge!”

“I can buy you some if you'd like.” Kari suggested.

Thankfully Stephanie's vision was obscured as she dried her hair. Kari took full advantage of the situation to quickly don her bra and t-shirt. Panties were added later, under the security of the pink fabric. It wasn't until the jeans were in place though, that she truly relaxed. Even then a quick tug of the shirt's hem over her backside was in order. 

"Oh my word!" Kari froze as she realized what she'd just done. What she'd witnessed countless other women do. Women who were insecure over the size of their ass.

“OK” Stephanie agreed. Her initial intention had been to refuse the offer. That thought had lasted approximately a nanosecond.

Kari didn't hear her. Actually that wasn't true. Stephanie's words were ringing through her mind, only they were the ones spoken earlier; “Once you start covering yourself up you've already admitted defeat.”

“...admitted defeat” she mumbled.

“What was that?” Stephanie asked, poking her head out from under the massive terry towel.

“Nothing!” Kari replied, unsnapping the jeans and jamming the t-shirt inside.

“Hair first or clothes?” Kari asked as they made their way towards the entrance.

Despite herself, Stephanie let her eyes dart to her friend's hastily gathered pony tail. The darkened strands were unruly and had lost much of their shine. "Kari, you need to start taking better care of yourself! What's wrong with you girl?"

“I'd say clothes!” She loved to shop. “You don't want to get your hair all done then mess it up trying on all sorts of stuff.”

Kari had missed the brief inspection. She'd been too busy hoping to catch the first glimpse of Karl. Unfortunately his shift had ended and an athletic blond now took his place. The woman was virtually a fixture there, either working or working out. The spa couldn't have a better advertisement. She wore a brief spandex outfit in the company colors. Her well defined abs and slim hips caught the attention of more than one client. I'd love to have a body like that! Kari thought jealously. Funny, she'd seen the woman on any number of occasions and had never felt the least bit envious...

“How was your workout?” the woman asked, her voice almost unnaturally vibrant.

Kari decided not to mention the ankle incident. “Fine, um... Vicky” A quick look at the nametag perched over one of the woman's perky breasts supplied the name. “Can you put these towels on my bill?”

“Sure! Your card please?”

Kari made half an effort to look in her purse. “Can't you look it up? I't's Kari; K-a-r-i, my last name is...”

“I'm sorry, we need your card.” Vicky interrupted, quite firmly.

“It's just that...”

“We need to see your card.”

“OK” Kari realized it was hopeless to argue.

Opening her purse, she began to dig for the card. Crackles and tinkling could be heard as various “necessities” were shuffled about. I really need to clean this thing out! As if to emphasize the thought, a King Size Snickers wrapper fell out of her purse and onto the floor. All three women watched it's descent; two with interest and one with horror. Flushing deeply, Kari snatched it up and thrust it back into her purse. She wanted to die. Her search intensified. Finally the membership card was located. She handed it to the woman, trying to ignore the smug look on Vicky's face.

“BEEP!”

Vicky frowned then swiped the card again.

“BEEP!”

“I'm sorry, but your membership has been terminated.”

“Terminated?!” Kari's eyes went wide. “How can it be terminated?”

Vicky took a pair of scissors and snipped it in half. “I can't say. Come back Monday and talk to a manager.”

The teen was speechless.

Vicky, however was not.

“Let's see, two non-members at full services that's $59.00 each. And four De-luxe towels at $29.95 each... that's...” A few clicks on the computer keyboard. “$253.26”

Kari handed over her Platinum Visa. This was much easier to locate and came out almost instinctively. Countless shopping extravaganzas had honed her technique.

Vicky took the card then sighed. “Oh, I forgot, our terminal is down. If you want you can go to the merchandise counter and they'd be glad to help.” She handed the card back. “That is unless you want to pay cash.”

“Cash is fine.” Kari kept her tone calm, but was getting frustrated with the whole experience. Can't anything go right? She fished out three hundreds and handed them over. That was the last of her birthday money and she'd wanted to buy something special with it. Oh well, Steph is special.

Kari pocketed the change and handed her friend the large logo covered bag. Her indignant march out of the spa was hindered somewhat by her sore ankle.

======================

Tawni marveled at the wonderous estates. Having grown up in small rented apartments her whole life she'd never dreamed to be one day living in such a neighborhood.

“Here is a spectacular, and dare I say undervalued...” The agent drolled on, but she'd quit listening.

Martin Pritchard held up his hand to stop the spiel. “These are nice, but I want one of those.” 

He gestured to the crème de la crème of the ridge properties.

The agent followed his client's finger, his eyes taking on a most hungry gleam. “You are so lucky you called me when you did. I just got word of a government seizure...”

Tawni felt her body sway forward as the car suddenly changed direction. Her already wide eyes grew even wider at the new estates. These weren't the cheesey McMansions, these were the real deal. Wrought iron gates, massive rolling lawns, natural stone... This was money.

In the center of these the car stopped.

“You understand we can't go in and view it now... but let me tell you, you won't be disappointed!”

“What do you think Julia?” Martin asked, giving his wife a gentle shake. “I kinda liked the one down by the throughway...”

Mrs. Pritchard had been overwhelmed by all of them. Even the smallest had four bathrooms.

Just then Tawni saw the name embossed on a bronze placard. She recognized it immediately. “I want this one.” 

The utter certainty of her words raised the eyebrows of all.

Martin looked deeply at his daughter. Her desire was as obvious as it was genuine.

Himself, he'd be happy in a trailer. It was his love for his girls that brought them here. Well, love and guilt. He realized he'd been negligent to their needs for far too long. 

Those days were over.

With a fortune in the bank he had no intention of denying them anything again.

Martin Pritchard glancedat his wife. She smiled and shrugged. Hr looked the agent straight in the eye. “We'll take it."

The agent internally cringed at not adding another hundred thousand as he took the proffered hand. “Excellent! You do understand, though this has to be hush-hush. We're not even supposed to be aware of this place being seized yet.” 

In his mind the agent thought about how to spend his own newfound wealth. _That man in the agency is worth every penny I've ever bribed him with!_ 

“I'll have the papers drawn up Monday morning,” he said with a smile


----------



## Observer (May 20, 2007)

*Part 7  Saturday Shopping (Day 10)*

As they rode along in Stephanie's little Honda, Kari watched the blurry forms pass by. She was still totalty self-absorbed, oblivious to her family's financial reverses and the likely consequences. 

It was hard to believe that only a week ago she'd had no problem navigating without any aid whatsoever. Now it was obvious that there was no way she could drive without her contacts on. Just riding in the car while trying to make sense out of the blurry landscape was making her alcohol induced headache even worse. Dreading it deeply, Kari put in her contacts.

Want to stop at Le Petite? Stephanie asked, knowing Kari's favorite haunts by heart.

No thanks.

Well, where to then? Second Time Around?

Kari actually smiled at the mention of the local second-hand shop. 

_"Like I'd ever shop there!_ she thought. 

No, I was thinking something more upscale. she replied.

I should hope so!

No, I mean really upscale.

Tired of everything that'd been happening, Kari wanted to be pampered.

You don't mean... Stephanie asked, looking hopeful.

Yup

Whoohoo!

Stephanie's little Honda turned sharply as she headed uptown, its engine revving as it responded to the driver's eagerness.

A doorman in traditional attire greeted them. Kari accepted the greeting graciously as she and Stephanie followed his sweeping arm inside. Instantly men and women sprang to attention, assuming practiced poses. It seemed as if the girls were the only customers there. Actually this was a well thought out illusion and part of the intended feel of exclusivity. Clientèle were escorted to their own private sections for their shopping experience. 

The expressions of the staff instantly showed doubt and suspicion as they beheld their attire. Kari had been here on a few special occasions with her mother. She knew and expected the initial suspicions of the staff. After all one didn't show up in T-shirts and jeans. She was prepared for this. After mentioning her name and that of her mother... not to mention a few references to the extensive purchases made, the suspicions dissipated. 

This place is sooo cool Stephanie whispered into Kari's ear when the ladies attending them went off to retrieve a selection of the latest styles.

She was still wide-eyed from all the attention. Used to malls and the big discount centers, the teen had never been to a place such as this where their every need was catered to.

Kari eyed one of the tiny complimentary sandwiches as she sipped her tea. 

_Certainly one wouldn't hurt, after all I just had a workout... all seven minutes of it anyway._

Stephanie saw her take it, but didn't say anything.

Moments later the women appeared, bringing with them a wide variety of brightly colored outfits.

Would you like Mary and Bao-sen to model any of them for you? The lead staff member asked after they'd picked out a few they liked.

Stephanie suppressed a giggle while Kari agreed. They each picked out two of their favorites.

It was actually exciting waiting there for the models to change. It proved even more so when they actually came out and performed a private catwalk session. 

Katie nabbed another sandwich as the older woman highlighted the hallmarks of each design. This time her protector was too enthralled to notice.

After three such episodes, each girl had selected an assortment of outfits, and five mini-sandwiches were in Karis belly..

Kari tried on a light one piece dress in an exquisite pattern of swirling blue hues. It was perhaps a bit late in the year for it, but she couldn't stop herself. Now that she had it on, however...

Kari bit her lower lip as she took in the reflection. The size eight dress hugged her curves perfectly. Unfortunately that was also the problem. 

_Maybe if I took off the belt... _ Kari undid the slim navy belt, trying not to notice it had already been on the outermost notch. The effect did seem to lessen the flare of her hips, but did so at the expense of making her waist seem wider than it was. If only it hadn't looked so darn cute on Bao-sen...

Kari tried on another outfit, also a size eight. As she pulled the skirt in place she tried to come to terms with the saleswoman's ability to pick out her new size without any comment on her part. 

_Is it that obvious? _she wondered. She really hadn't thought so, at least until trying on the blue dress that is. Kari tried to ease her mind that the lady catering to her had years of experience, and thus a keen eye.

Unfortunately, this choice too had it's drawbacks. While the conservative cut and fit provided much to conceal her waist and hips, the darker fall colors highlighted how much her tan had faded. To make matters worse, Kari's hair didn't appear much lighter than the earth tones of the skirt and matching blouse. Sure they weren't a dark brown, still... 

She took a couple steps back to get a better overall impression. From the front things appeared to be ok. Her tummy pressed up against the fabric a bit too much, but an oversize belt should help camouflage that. 

_Until I lose this weight anyway," _she thought. From the side it was more obvious as her butt stuck out more than she was used to. 

Hey Kar, you try on that green one yet? called Stephanie.

Kari fought back a tear as her eyes darted from the mirror to the most daring of the outfits she'd chosen. Five large buttons along the left side were all that held it together. Strategic cuts between each button, as well as a mid thigh length left a lot of skin exposed. 

When Mary had modeled it for her, Kari had been impressed at how the design had accentuated the purity of the woman's shape. The confident walk and equally daring poses exuded a confidence that'd been highly reminiscent of Kari's own.

That confidence was quickly fading.

No, not yet.

Well hurry up! I want you to see this Missoni sleeve dress!

I have seen it, remember?

Not on me! C'mon hurry up!

Ok ok! Kari conceded.

That looks nice, Stephanie observed. 

You think so? Kari's voice sounded less than sure.

Yeah, but I'm not sure Matt's gonna like it.

Worry once again showed on Kari's face. He won't? Why not? 

Her hands drifted to her waist, in a way that now almost seemed second nature.

Stephanie tried to hide her grin. Well, it'll be hard to undo those buttons when his hands are busy groping your boobs.

The dress did show a lot of cleavage.

Hey you, behave! Despite herself, Kari began to laugh as well causing her breasts to jiggle ever so slightly.

Not likely! Stephanie retorted. Now let's see you work it like Mary did!

Kari left the mirror and began to walk down the tiny runway.

What're doing? It looks like you're on your way to Sunday school! Stephanie's grin spread. Pretend its just you and Matt.

Kari blushed a little at the suggestion, but felt herself getting caught up in the moment. Soon her movements became more confident.

That's more like it! Shake that thang!

Up on the runway Kari turned her back to Stephanie then bent at the waist gyrating her ass. Her friend definitely got an eyeful. 

_Wow, her butt IS bigger,_ she realized. Not only that, small rolls appeared above her hips each time her ass swung around. By the time Kari turned, however, Stephanie had recovered from the shock.

You go girl!

Kari then tried to strut like the model had done, but as soon as her injured ankle hit the hard surface with the same kind of snap, a jolt of pain shot up her leg.

Ow! She cried, hobbling over to a nearby seat. I think I kind of overdid it.

I'll say, Stephanie laughed. Do that in front of Matt and you can say goodbye to that dress!

Through the pain, Kari laughed again.

Despite her flippant remark, Stephanie was all concern. Mother hen mode kicking in, she hovered about in case she was needed.

Sensing this, Kari moved to alleviate her fears. Don't worry, it's just a sprain, I aggravated it is all.

Her friend still wasn't convinced, after all it was just a health spa med specialst who'd made that call. If she had her way, Kari would've been rushed to the emergency room.

Really I'm OK... hey, that is a cute dress!

Stephanie perked up instantly. You think so?

It really shows off your tan. 

This was the truth, the light fabric, the barest of yellows contrasted sharply with the gentle bronze of her skin. Kari felt a noticeable pang of jealousy.

Yeah, but does it show off this? At that Stephanie turned around and did basically the same move Katie had just done.

I don't know, that was a little too subtle. I doubt Jake will notice.

Before Stephanie could retort, the head saleswoman reappeared. Caught in the compromising position, the blushing brunette stood abruptly and pretended nothing had happened.

Would you like to see any more selections? We have an adorable line from...

Kari held up a hand. Anything a middleaged saleswoman would describe as adorable held no interest for her.

No thank you. I'll take this one and she'll take that one. Kari paused to let the woman calculate her commission. Do you have that Marc Carmen in a lighter color?

While the saleswoman went in search of an alternative for Kari's dress, both girls went back into the rooms to change.

Hey Kar? I think I'm going to try on this last one before we go. OK?

Kari had just finished slipping on the borrowed pink T-shirt. Sure! I'll wait outside.

While sitting in one of the comfortable chairs waiting for Stephanie, her eyes wandered over to the tiny sandwiches still sitting there. The recent images of her hips in the blue dress, however bolstered her willpower. 

Don't do it Kari, a little voice warned. Forcing her eyes away, she tried to bury herself in a nearby fashion magazine. She'd barely settled on an article when another voice chimed in. 

_Look how little they are. Certainly something that small can't be bad. _Kari's eyes left the glossy pages to behold the three remaining sandwiches. 

_They're little more than hord'erves really._ Again Kari tore her eyes away and beheld the magazine. The article became meaningless, however. All she could think about were those three sandwiches. Those three little innocent mini-sandwiches.

Are you ready?

Kari brushed the crumbs off her lips. Ready and waiting.

Stephanie stepped out in a gorgeous wrap-around number. If ever there was a perfect match... this was it. Kari actually gasped as she took in the image of her friend looking like an angel on the runway.

Omigod...

What? Stephanie asked, trying to figure out what was wrong.

That dress, its... amazing!

Up on the runway, her friend fairly melted from the compliment. Thanks.

If anything, the joy made her appear even more an angel.

Let's get it! Kari said, one look was all it took to make up her mind.

Stephanie's smile faded. Um... I can't.

Why not?

Kari, it's like $600.00

So?

That's too much. She paused. The towels were too much really, I shouldn't have accepted them... not to mention the other dress.

Hey, its no problem. Kari sounded sincere.

I don't want to take advantage of you.

Hey, you sat with me for three days when I got encephalitis. You could hardly take advantage of me, even if you tried.

A hint of a smile formed on Stephanie's face. She was considering it.

Well, OK, but only if you don't buy me the other dress.

But, we already said we'd take it.

Kari...

OK OK! She lied, crossing her fingers. Just this one then.

The smile widened. Jake's really gonna like this isn't he?

Jake hell! I'm gonna have to watch Matt if you show up wearing that!

Stephanie accepted the compliment, even though deep down she knew Kari was just trying to be kind. Even with the weight she'd gained, her friend was way hotter than she was.

Other sales people tried to tempt the two girls as they waited for their dresses to be boxed. Obviously they sensed a hefty sales commission and made the most of it.

Would you like to try a pair of Gucci pumps? One handsome attendee tempted. Marc Carmen authorized the exact shade to match your dress.

Kari actually seemed tempted, but a sharp jerk on her arm from Stephanie steered her away.

How would you like to pay for your purchases today Miss?

Kari already had her Platinum card in hand.

Well where to next? Stephanie asked brightly. Nacho Mama's or the salon?

Kari couldn't help but smile at the way her friend clutched the glossy bag in both hands. She looked like a little girl, and about as excited as one too. So much for demure and sophisticated.

Kari's tummy answered for her.

I think that settles that! Stephanie laughed, deriving waaaay to much mirth over the unladylike sound.

Kari wasn't about to argue as visions of burritos and enchiladas danced through her head.


Waiting in line seemed as interminable as the drive over. It didn't help that they'd arrived at noon on a Saturday. Kari tried to make small talk with her friend, but she was really trying to decide between the Tex Mex Platter or the Southwest Sampler.

I'll get it! Stephanie said, quickly stepping in front of her as they finally reached the counter. It's the least I can do.

Before Kari could say a word her friend ordered two salads and a couple diet sodas.Karis mind wandered to what she really wanted as her friend chattered on.

... and that's why she's always such a bitch to A...

Kari looked over to Stephanie, who'd hardly touched her salad. How can she not be hungry? She herself had finished hers long ago and now sat there tortured by the sights and smells around her. The bland offering did little to ease her hunger. 

To make matters worse, all around people were enjoying real meals; Shredded beef burritos covered in cheese, enchiladas swimming in hot sauce... Ooh! Was that a deep fried onion? Kari felt her mouth water.

... not to mention sleeping with every guy she...

Kari didn't hear a single word. Her every thought revolved around that crisp juicy onion. A whimper nearly escaped her longing lips as the woman eating it popped another petal into her mouth.

***

Kari endured the disapproving looks in the mirror and annoying tsk tsk noises the stylist kept making as she worked with her hair. Does she think I'm deaf? Kari kept quiet, however as the woman was highly recommended... and they'd managed to squeak in without an appointment.

Have you decided yet?

Kari had been torn between either the #37 Eva Longoria, or the #24 Scarlett Johansson. Both were remarkably similar to her usual style, yet had enough of a difference to be considered fresh.

I think I'd like the #24. Kari decided, gesturing to the laminated picture.

Hmmmm. Was the reply.

Is there something wrong?

A short pause. Might I suggest something that doesn't require so much body?

My hair has body! Kari retorted, perhaps a bit too defensively. At least it used to.

The stylist seemed to consider it. Well, perhaps with some volumizer... 

Please give it a try? Her voice was much more apologetic... almost pleading. She desperately wanted her silky flowing locks back.

Alright, but it will require some maintenance.

Anything, just tell me what to do.

Well, what do you think?

Kari felt the chair swivel around as the bib was removed with a flourish. She'd been anxiously waiting for this moment through all the brushing, primping, spraying and fluffing. 

After a deep breath, she opened her eyes. Oh my...

Staring back at her was nearly the same image she'd longed for. Nearly. Her hair still looked frustratingly dark. Kari reached up and pulled her hair away from her shoulder. She was rewarded with the pleasant sensation of it falling back in place. A toss of her head sent her tresses about, yet they once again behaved themselves immediately assuming their usual position. It was only when running her fingers through her hair that she frowned. Instead of the silky smoothness she'd taken for granted, the strands clung together stubbornly as if stuck to one another.

Please don't do that, it'll disturb the flex-hold.

The stylists warning wasn't without merit. In the area Kari had run her fingers through, the locks had separated. No longer did they lay how they were supposed to.

Once again the woman picked up a brush and the flex-hold. A few sprays and some gentle teasing once more brought about the desired effect.

As I said, this style will require some extra maintenance.

Kari had trouble taking in the detailed instructions. She'd been able to pursue an active lifestyle without ever having to worry about the harsh treatment affecting her hair. Her friends often gave her grief for how her tresses would look perfect after a day at the beach. Even multiple dunkings and the inevitable frisbee or volleyball game failed to keep the blond hair from looking... well, looking better than it did even now.


That'll be $212.00 said the girl behind the counter.

Kari stood there with Stephanie ready to check out. Arranged on the counter were the various bottles and aerosol cans of chemicals needed to keep her hair looking this way.

Here you go. She replied, handing over the well traveled Platinum card.

The girl took the card and deftly swiped it through the slot. Several seconds passed before a beep was heard.

The girl frowned, then called over another nearby employee.

Is something wrong? Kari asked. She'd never had problems before.

I'm sorry, this card has been declined. Do you have another form of payment? 

There must be some mistake. Kari knew the card to have a limit somewhere in the five digit range.

I'm sorry Miss, the readout plainly says Transaction declined. Destroy card.

Destroy it? Kari's voice had gone up an octave not to mention several levels in volume, clearly attracting the attention of everyone in the salon. You can't be serious?

A quick snip said otherwise.

Do you have another form of payment?

I... I think so. What she meant was I hope so.

Kari dug through her purse and found her tiny wallet inside. Somehow the impulsive purchase of the towels now seemed less wise. Let's see I have the change from those... 

Kari withdrew the folded bills. She knew she'd handed over $300.00 and the towels were $253 and some odd cents. That leaves me...um... For some reason the exact number escaped her. Normally the calculus whiz could zip through math problems with ease. 

I wish they'd stop staring at me like I'm a thief or something. Kari's hands shook slightly as she put down her purse and counted out the bills; $46.00 

OK that leaves...

Um... How much was that again?

The saleslady looked at the register. $212.00

OK, that should be easy enough... 212 minus 46 is...

You'll need another $166.00 said the woman behind the counter. She'd seen the worried teen count out the bills. You know if you're short, perhaps you can call your parents.

Omigod! Not that!

No, no I think I have it.

Kari started pulling out other bills which were mixed in with various receipts. Here's another $36.00, that leaves me with $130.00

I've got $68.00 said Stephanie.

She put her money on the counter.

You still need another $62.00, Said the woman.

Damn she's fast!

Katie kept finding more bills, but they were mostly fives and ones. Adding those up she managed another $56.00; a mere $6.00 short.

_Oh please don't make me count change! How humiliating could that be_? Kari felt every eye on her. Who knew what they were thinking?

Here's ten dollars sweetie, offered a kindly old woman.

Relieved beyond belief, Kari accepted the gift and paid the girl at the register.

Thank you so much! she bubbled. I'll pay you back, honest!

The old woman merely shrugged off the offer. No need, no need. I know what it's like to not have any money...

I don't think I could ever show my face in there again!

Never had the fresh air smelled sweeter as she strolled down the block. 

Stephanie however looked more somber. I know what you mean Kar, but, I'd be more worried about what's going to happen when you get home.

What do you mean?

Stephanie looked serious. I mean, why do you think your card was canceled?

Kari had just figured it was just some misunderstanding, but now that she thought about it... You think my parents found out about the party?

Bingo!


----------



## traxdata (May 30, 2007)

are there coming new chapters soon?


----------



## Dutchman (Jul 5, 2007)

Is this going to continue, because in my opinion, this is a masterpiece


----------



## traxdata (Aug 5, 2007)

this indeed is a masterpiece, let it continue please


----------



## Dutchman (Aug 7, 2007)

Observer, do you know if the author is going to continue this story or already has continued this story?


----------



## Observer (Aug 7, 2007)

It has not been continued yet. 

The reason is because the author in real life is presently working two jobs. 

It is, however, his intent to eventually do so. 

We've even discussed options of where it might go, so I believe him to be sincere. He also has another incomplete series, Another Necklace, found here, which you might enjoy and is alsothe author of "A Size Too Small," found here.


----------



## Dutchman (Sep 30, 2007)

I really hope that there's a continuation of this story. It is my favorite weight gain story. Does anyone know; is Greinskyn still writing?

(yes, i'm desperate)


----------



## Dutchman (Apr 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if Greinskyn continued this story?


----------



## Observer (Apr 7, 2008)

I've been assured on several occasions that in time it will be but thus far it has not been done.


----------



## coolag12345 (Aug 6, 2008)

Any updates on this story's status?

Has Greinskyn abandoned it?

It really is a shame to see such a well-written story remain uncompleted.


----------

